# PDF Management Change



## EagleEyes

There have been some changes in the PDF Management, and they are listed below. 

Asim has taken more of a laid back role (with future not so sure) and Elmo has retired.

We hope to induct in future, senior and reputable users within the management. We hope these changes will bring a so called a new era in PDF, backed by providing freedom of speech, moderation and user first policy.

We will also streamline PDF to make more impact in the media by using the talent we have in the TT and Jr.TT.


*Senior Moderators & Leaders*
@Oscar @Zakii 

*Moderators*
@Adios Amigo @Jungibaaz @Manticore @nuclearpak @Rafael @T-Faz

*Advisory Board*
@Awesome @blain2 @TaimiKhan

*Retired*
@Elmo

*Site Management, Editorials and XXXX*
@Aeronaut @WebMaster

To help us succeed, we wish you provide your feedback or problems faced in the GHQ section so we can resolve them.

Regards

Reactions: Like Like:
28


----------



## Angel88

Good to see Oscar and Zakii as leaders but Site Mangement uff

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

why did Elmo bounce?


----------



## Durrak

Best of luck ... 



Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why did Elmo bounce?



She wants you to take her place ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

My genocidal tendencies would wipe out entire 'demographics' from this forum. I dont think that will (or should) happen 

but seriously - why is SHE retired

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> My genocidal tendencies would wipe out entire 'demographics' from this forum. I dont think that will (or should) happen
> 
> but seriously - why is SHE retired



She wasnt active much in recent months due to her professional life, + she faced some abuse uncalled for, hence the retirement.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Me and Elmo finally become friends, and she leaves......... 


God speed @Elmo, the very best of luck in whatever you are doing!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyde

Elmo decided to resign after taking highly responsible role for years. She has served us very well

She will always be highly respected by all of us. She might still be around but in different role

Improve your quality of post my Pakistani friends as we might be inducting new MODs soon

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Huda




----------



## A.Rafay

Where is @Antibody???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## A.Rafay

Ohh I forgot he has become @Manticore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

yeah, lets try to make this place more "Pakistani" and we need to get rid of habitual anti Pak and anti Islam trolls that the management somehow this are smart or intellectual trolls ! I am not talking about average troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Thank you for the oblique compliment............ the trolls are very wise and omnipresent....... 



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> yeah, lets try to make this place more "Pakistani" and we need to get rid of habitual anti Pak and anti Islam trolls that the management somehow this are smart or intellectual trolls ! I am not talking about average troll here.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bratva

@Irfan Baloch degradation to a senior member was part of this management change?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> yeah, lets try to make this place more "Pakistani" and we need to get rid of habitual anti Pak and anti Islam trolls that the management somehow this are smart or intellectual trolls ! I am not talking about average troll here.



Wiping them out is not a solution we must give them shut up call by making strong/valid argument.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Hyperion said:


> Thank you for the oblique compliment............ the trolls are very wise and omnipresent.......



I want referring to you actually! I have no problem with freedom of expression actually but I take issues with folks who come on in here with a preconceived agenda. Rest is all good. 
I am very sure I ve know/socialized with more atheists/gays that most people, in Pak and San Fran in USA when I lived there for 7 years.


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Mirzay said:


> Wiping them out is not a solution we must give them shut up call by making strong/valid argument.



I could be more specific but I am not naming names . Recently I ve seen a very moderate Pak member from Canada give up reasoning with one such troll! The only reason most of use are here because this is supposed to be a Pakistani site. Others re welcome off-course but what is the identity here?Might as well go to any other cut/past website. No critical analysis or think tanks here , sorry!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Dude, you just sandboxed me into one of the following:

A. Atheist (which I'm not)
B. Gay (not even remotely)

Freedom of expression? Yes, surely, there is nothing more that I value in life. Variety is good, it invigorates life.

*Webby, sorry, for the off-topic comments. Just wanted to answer the post.*



Ghareeb_Da_Baal said:


> I want referring to you actually! I have no problem with freedom of expression actually but I take issues with folks who come on in here with a preconceived agenda. Rest is all good.
> I am very sure I ve know/socialized with more atheists/gays that most people, in Pak and San Fran in USA when I lived there for 7 years.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Anyway its up to the management what they feel right or wrong.... Just my opinion....

And elmo did a very nice job and congrats other for promotions....... Best of luck!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

mafiya said:


> @Irfan Baloch degradation to a senior member was part of this management change?



Irfan is no longer part of the management.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ghareeb_Da_Baal

Hyperion said:


> Dude, you just sandboxed me into one of the following:
> 
> A. Atheist (which I'm not)
> B. Gay (not even remotely)
> 
> Freedom of expression? Yes, surely, there is nothing more that I value in life. Variety is good, it invigorates life.
> 
> *Webby, sorry, for the off-topic comments. Just wanted to answer the post.*



Sorry biut that. I ws not judging you at ll. I was just meaning to tell you that I am actually more tolerant and accepting of opposing views as long as my views don't get insulted!
My personal opinion regarding those who are gay or atheist is as per the scriptures and I feel sorry for them but I just dont
discriminate in my dealings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Bratva

WebMaster said:


> Irfan is no longer part of the management.



Just like you mentioned the reason for Elmo,,, would you like to mention why Irfan bhai is no longer part of management?


----------



## EagleEyes

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Anyway its up to the management what they feel right or wrong.... Just my opinion....
> 
> And elmo did a very nice job and congrats other for promotions....... Best of luck!!



Raise your concerns in GHQ not in public, just like you wouldnt like to be called that either.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## k_arura

WHy can't I post on the thread related to "iok never merged with India ..."


----------



## Sugarcane

Make RazPak moderator

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Donatello

Elmo added a balance to the otherwise male dominated forum. Hope her all the best!

Webby, we seriously need more moderators.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

mafiya said:


> Just like you mentioned the reason for Elmo,,, would you like to mention why Irfan bhai is no longer part of management?



You can ask him, but he no longer wants to moderate an unthankful job to keep PDF moderated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Sugarcane

k_arura said:


> WHy can't I post on the thread related to "iok never merged with India ..."



You have to reach 2000 post count and become a senior troll

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bratva

WebMaster said:


> You can ask him, but he no longer wants to moderate an unthankful job to keep PDF moderated.


 @Irfan Baloch Were you demoted from think thank to senior memeber or did you gave your think tank membership?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RazPaK

LoveIcon said:


> Make RazPak moderator



LoL.


I would seriously ban all Indians. They would never give me that power.

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## Hafizzz

RazPaK said:


> LoL.
> 
> 
> I would seriously ban all Indians. They would never give me that power.



I vote for RazPak !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RazPaK

Hafizzz said:


> I vote for RazPak !!!



If you vote for me, Indians will be in pink saaris 24/7 while viewing the forum.


Campaign slogan: If you hate Indians, Vote for Chaudhry saab.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Bratva

RazPaK said:


> If you vote for me, Indians will be in pink saaris 24/7 while viewing the forum.
> 
> 
> Campaign slogan: If you hate Indians, Vote for Chaudhry saab.





Your campaign mascot

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## vK_man

@jaibi for mod or @eastwatch for mod
 @Armstrong @Hyperion are also good candidates.
 @Dillinger is another good one.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## EagleEyes

mafiya said:


> @Irfan Baloch degradation to a senior member was part of this management change?



Please be mindful, no degrading here. Irfan is highly respected member of this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## armchairPrivate

There is no donate button on the page. I have a few dollars burning in my paypal account. How can I contribute to the site?


----------



## Hafizzz

RazPaK said:


> If you vote for me, Indians will be in pink saaris 24/7 while viewing the forum.
> 
> 
> Campaign slogan: If you hate Indians, Vote for Chaudhry saab.



http://www.defence.pk/forums/suggestions-discussions/280018-mod-promotion.html


----------



## jaunty

What happened to @Windjammer? He should get a hike.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## farhan_9909

Being online for most of the time

I can be a Good mod aswell

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## k_arura

What!!! You serious?


----------



## S.U.R.B.

The previous decision of yours to change @Elmo 's title to *TT* seemed a better choice for her.Joining the senior's rank if that's what she desired for herself then there arises no question to consider it any further.

We had an "Inactive TT" title...it could have been used.She can be a retired TT as well.
It looks odd that a member who have given so much to the forum (as we are acknowledging) is standing in the row of senior members.This makes her sound an oldie.So, it is not even producing any favorable cosmetic effects.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Self deleted


----------



## RazPaK

farhan_9909 said:


> Being online for most of the time
> 
> I can be a Good mod aswell


 @WebMaster


Actually he is a great candidate. 


I vote for Farhan.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

RazPaK said:


> I vote for Farhan.



No... He has less patience in Forum... He cannot handle this difficult task.....


----------



## Alpha1

Goodbye @Elmo 
she was a nice person

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> why did Elmo bounce?



Taking a break....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

First of all,I congratulate to @Aeronaut @xxxx and rest team members for senior editing position.
Second,I am extremely disappointed to see @Awesome 's resign and @Elmo 's retirement.
The best of feature of this man and woman was that they were strict,mature and very very responsive,they speak less and work more,effectively understand other's point of view,does not keep personal rivalary and work neutrally.
Also I am quite shocked to see fantastic poster like @Irfan Baloch leaving.
We need our senior's experiences and point of views as well.
irfan baloch @Abu Zolfiqar @Fatman71 aeronaut and rest TTS @Jungibaaz @Manticore @Spring Onion @Secur @Luftwaffe and JTTs are PDF's asset,including @Last Hope,who is young but fantastic member as well.
I wish best of luck to PDF management and we will continue to work,share,learn and bring Pakistan Defence Forum to whole new level Inshallah

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

other options cud be 

1-BB @Hyperion cuz he can be on forum most of da time cuz of his job requirement n he can handle well da trolls cuz he looks very scary when angry n this will help to keep da discipline 

PS keeping any one of the two i.e BB ( @Hyperion n @ZYXW ) very busy by giving them such jobs means low activity or less chances of da show in naswarvilli hahaha jk






2- @A.Rafay he seems fit for the job

3- @Mirzay @M-48 very much suited for da job....they both can!

4- @LoveIcon bro ... very controlled brother

5- @jaibi one of da best one here

6- n last ofcourse @RAMPAGE bro if he can becom little serious cuz dunno y he has that mod spark

7- o yes who cud forget @Slav Defence very very much for a mods place

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Huda

Marshmallow said:


> other options cud be
> 
> 1-BB @Hyperion cuz he can be on forum most of da time cuz of his job requirement n he can handle well da trolls cuz he looks very scary when angry n this will help to keep da discipline
> 
> PS keeping any one of the two i.e BB ( @Hyperion n @ZYXW ) very busy by giving them such jobs means low activity or less chances of da show in naswarvilli hahaha jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- @A.Rafay he seems fit for the job
> 
> 3- @Mirzay @M-48 very much suited for da job....they both can!
> 
> 4- @LoveIcon bro ... very controlled brother
> 
> 5- @jaibi one of da best one here
> 
> 6- n last ofcourse @RAMPAGE bro if he can becom little serious cuz dunno y he has that mod spark




Naswarville Raj 

  but don't you know that someone is so mean...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## vK_man

@jaibi or @Hyperion .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

how can i forget my PTI frends

8- @Leader very very reasonble person 

9- @Jazzbot very decent bro n yet always to the point 

10 @mafiya i think he can handle da job so very much

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nexus

bye @Elmo have a great life.


----------



## Sugarcane

Marshmallow said:


> other options cud be
> 
> 1-BB @Hyperion cuz he can be on forum most of da time cuz of his job requirement n he can handle well da trolls cuz he looks very scary when angry n this will help to keep da discipline
> 
> PS keeping any one of the two i.e BB ( @Hyperion n @ZYXW ) very busy by giving them such jobs means low activity or less chances of da show in naswarvilli hahaha jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2- @A.Rafay he seems fit for the job
> 
> 3- @Mirzay @M-48 very much suited for da job....they both can!
> 
> 4- @LoveIcon bro ... very controlled brother
> 
> 5- @jaibi one of da best one here
> 
> 6- n last ofcourse @RAMPAGE bro if he can becom little serious cuz dunno y he has that mod spark
> 
> 7- o yes who cud forget @Slav Defence very very much for a mods place



LOL!!! First thing i will do is ban all other moderators including weby because i believe in absolute power or no power at all

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## RAMPAGE

Marshmallow said:


> other options cud be 6- n last ofcourse @RAMPAGE bro if he can becom little serious cuz dunno y he has that mod spark


lolzzzzzz Marshmallow thanks for having such high regard for me but no thanks. mujhay koi natth nahi dal sakta !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Not Sure

It is really sad to see @Elmo go, she was my favorite moderator for years. 

@WebMaster, I hope you consider *Developereo* for a moderator position too, he is one of the sane and patient minds in this forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

hahaha don you both decrease your chances to become one by giving those statement alredy
@LoveIcon @RAMPAGE

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## L@eeq

LoveIcon said:


> LOL!!! First thing i will do is ban all other moderators including weby because i believe in absolute power or no power at all



thats the way brooooo.... 
i'll be first person supporting you in such case.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nexus

@Hyperion should become new mod or @LoveIcon or @Slav Defence are great members what about @Spring Onion ?

why sir@awesome resigned ?

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha don you both decrease your chances to become one by giving those statement alredy
> @LoveIcon @RAMPAGE


lolzzzzzzzz i woiuld never ever think of being a mod !!!

btw Uncle Rampage aur booooooooooring Uncle Serious kabhi aik thali mai nahi ho saktay

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Last Hope

mafiya said:


> @Irfan Baloch degradation to a senior member was part of this management change?



I've talked to him, he gave this up as a personal choice.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Nexus said:


> @Hyperion should become new mod or @LoveIcon or @Slav Defence are great members what about @Spring Onion ?



Webby ab tu Indian nay bhi vote day dia hai, now step down from your post and do democratic transfer of power

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

Good luck to PDF!
I hope this site flourishes and becomes better in the comming time!
Goodluck to
@WebMaster @Aeronaut both old friends!
And rest of the TTs and Jr TTs
as I leave i would like to give my two cents.
According to my humble opinion @jaibi and @farhan_9909 can be good Mods.
.
.
*NO HARD FEELINGS AT ALL*
Regards
Alpha1

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Srinivas

@WebMaster please make a sticky thread for rapes and post all of them in one thread.


----------



## Marshmallow

i wud also like to support @AstanoshKhan for da job cuz he once supported me on PTI threads in discussions

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Srinivas

Alpha1 said:


> Good luck to PDF!
> I hope this site flourishes and becomes better in the comming time!
> Goodluck to
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut both old friends!
> And rest of the TTs and Jr TTs
> as I leave i would like to give my two cents.
> According to my humble opinion @jaibi and @farhan_9909 can be good Mods.
> Regards
> Alpha1



Leaving PDF?


----------



## SpArK

There is nothing permanent except change.
Nothing is permanent except change.
The only constant is change.
Change is the only constant.
Change alone is unchanging.



Bye ELMO.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## Durrak

Gaon(village) basa nahi,elections pehle hi shuru ho gye ... 

Impatient people 
 @WebMaster can we conduct election please ...


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> Good luck to PDF!
> I hope this site flourishes and becomes better in the comming time!
> Goodluck to
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut both old friends!
> And rest of the TTs and Jr TTs
> as I leave i would like to give my two cents.
> According to my humble opinion @jaibi and @farhan_9909 can be good Mods.
> Regards
> Alpha1



alpha tumhy kia takleef hui hey ab?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Everybody vote @farhan_9909!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> Webby ab tu Indian nay bhi vote day dia hai, now step down from your post and do democratic transfer of power


 @WebMaster we don't want to see everyone with mustache(avatar)irrespective of their gender ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Srinivas said:


> Leaving PDF?



I better not be dreaming.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Alpha1

Srinivas said:


> Leaving PDF?


yes, my personal choice!



Aeronaut said:


> I better not be dreaming.


some dreams finaly come true.. Don't they?


----------



## genmirajborgza786

I agree with @Skies @Elmo has given this forum service for years, she should @ least be an elite member but from mod to senior member just doesn't sounds right

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Alpha1 said:


> yes, my personal choice!
> 
> 
> some dreams finaly come true.. Don't they?




Some turnaround the next day too

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

Marshmallow said:


> alpha tumhy kia takleef hui hey ab?


Nothing! No more kitty fights, ok?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

genmirajborgza786 said:


> I agree with @Skies @Elmo has given this forum service for years, she should @ least be an elite member but from mod to senior member just doesn't sounds right



Its her own choice, she can come back anytime.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

theres another sara hua pappaya called @Armstrong suited for this job as Mod....only if he leaves the Bhabhi n Food jokes but hey he is often biased n takes sides unfairly so 



Alpha1 said:


> Nothing! No more *kitty fights*, ok?



  i dint start it ok

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

Alpha1 said:


> Nothing! No more kitty fights, ok?



What happened to you little brother .... ??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

If it's a suggestion panel for recommendation of mods, then I'd recommend one of the most balanced people on this forum, @Armstrong for the position.

Additionally, @jaibi is fit for the position of TT & @balixd will get there slowly. 

Rest of the present Mods are all awesome.... Aero is a bro, and a friend before he was a mod, however I'd like to mention @Manticore here as well, he's one amazing fella. And not to forget Dakktar-High-Tech @Oscar, my go-to-guy for all sort of info. Although his murderous cat scares the hell out of me, he may not know that I've cat phobia! 

P.S. Can't find Manti anywhere nowadays...... 
P.P.S. If a position for an Indian mod ever props up, then @Dillinger is the obvious choice, a friend, and most decent human-being.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> @WebMaster we don't want to see everyone with mustache(avatar)irrespective of their gender ...



You can have beard without mustache - Now vote for movement

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> If it's a suggestion panel for recommendation of mods, then I'd recommend one of the most balanced people on this forum, @Armstrong for the position.
> 
> Additionally, @jaibi is fit for the position of TT & @balixd will get there slowly.
> 
> Rest of the present Mods are all awesome.... Aero is a bro, and a friend before he was a mod, however I'd like to mention @Manticore here as well, he's one amazing fella. And not to forget Dakktar-High-Tech @Oscar, my go-to-guy for all sort of info. Although his murderous cat scares the hell out of me, he may not know that I've cat phobia!
> 
> P.S. Can't find Manti anywhere nowadays......
> P.P.S. If a position for an Indian mod ever props up, then @Dillinger is the obvious choice, a friend, and most decent human-being.


 @Manticore is alredy a Mod n i think @Oscar too

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Alpha1 said:


> Good luck to PDF!
> I hope this site flourishes and becomes better in the comming time!
> Goodluck to
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut both old friends!
> And rest of the TTs and Jr TTs
> as I leave i would like to give my two cents.
> According to my humble opinion @jaibi and @farhan_9909 can be good Mods.
> 
> .
> *NO HARD FEELINGS AT ALL*
> Regards
> Alpha1


tu phir aagia .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I know meri piyari behna.... I was mentioning people worth mentioning! 



Marshmallow said:


> @Manticore is alredy a Mod n i think @Oscar too

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Nexus

@WebMaster we need atlast 1 mod for Indian defense. don't think about Indian defense forum they are very small. but pdf is international forum. please sir atlast give us 1 Indian mod. we have very stable guy @Srinivas he is perfect for job. or @Dillinger is also nice choice

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

Zakii said:


> Elmo decided to resign after taking highly responsible role for years. She has served us very well
> 
> She will always be highly respected by all of us. She might still be around but in different role
> 
> Improve your quality of post my Pakistani friends as we might be inducting new MODs soon



khambhy per na charhao ab ustaad mod banay gay nod banay gay hahahahahahah

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Nexus said:


> @WebMaster *we need atlast 1 mod for Indian defense*. don't think about Indian defense forum they are very small. but pdf is international forum. please sir atlast give us 1 Indian mod. we have very stable guy @Srinivas he is perfect for job.



how abt @RazPaK

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hyperion said:


> If it's a suggestion panel for recommendation of mods, then I'd recommend one of the most balanced people on this forum, @Armstrong for the position.
> 
> Additionally, @jaibi is fit for the position of TT & @balixd will get there slowly.
> 
> Rest of the present Mods are all awesome.... Aero is a bro, and a friend before he was a mod, however I'd like to mention @Manticore here as well, he's one amazing fella. And not to forget Dakktar-High-Tech @Oscar, my go-to-guy for all sort of info. Although his murderous cat scares the hell out of me, he may not know that I've cat phobia!
> 
> P.S. Can't find Manti anywhere nowadays......
> P.P.S. If a position for an Indian mod ever props up, then @Dillinger is the obvious choice, a friend, and most decent human-being.


oye naming you as a mod is a conspiracy against Naswaristan !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Nexus

Marshmallow said:


> how abt @RazPaK



i am serious madam

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

I want to recommend @Alpha1 for this job

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Hyperion

I know...... how the hell will I be the Emperor then..... no way........ 



RAMPAGE said:


> oye naming you as a mod is a conspiracy against Naswaristan !!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Alpha1

M-48 said:


> What happened to you little brother .... ??


nothing sister... It was my personal choice

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> I know...... how the hell will I be the Emperor then..... no way........



yes you can....serious....u can handle the job very well....

ok we will give u da title of Emperor while being a mod

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> I know...... how the hell will I be the Emperor then..... no way........



Did you just call me a balanced human being? Please, I am your partner in crime in an upcoming genocide, have planned the deaths of my own brother Butty ( @Armstrong ) and friend @Mamba. Decent would be a grave mis-labeling. Besides @Anubis would nuke us if we claimed to be decent folks.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KingMamba

@Armstrong is most deserving to be mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Nexus

i suggeste @Alpha1 and if webmaster agree than 1 Indian mod.

but @Armstrong is more suitable

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

Marshmallow said:


> yes you can....serious....u can handle the job very well....
> 
> ok we will give u da title of Emperor while being a mod


See See she's part of webby's conspiracy against Naswaristan ..... naming me and other naswaris as mods  !!!

Meh

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## EagleEyes

Mamba said:


> @Armstrong is most deserving to be mod.



Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?

Name change fail?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## Huda

@Alpha1 you are a false flagger

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Humari piyari Mambina hai..... don't you remember? 

KingMamba93 say Mambina and then Mamba........ so many operations...... 



WebMaster said:


> Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?
> 
> Name change fail?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

WebMaster said:


> Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?
> 
> Name change fail?



He used to be Kingmamba until the king cobra turned up

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

RAMPAGE said:


> See See she's part of webby's conspiracy against Naswaristan ..... naming me and other naswaris as mods  !!!
> 
> Meh



no it was a genuine wish

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

WebMaster said:


> Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?
> 
> Name change fail?


oye you took away my title


----------



## Durrak

Hyperion said:


> I know...... how the hell will I be the Emperor then..... no way........



Anti-Wahabis -2 ...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

Mirzay said:


> @Alpha1 you are a false flagger


yes i am a Somali pirate!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

RAMPAGE said:


> oye you took away my title



No titles anymore except for The Emperor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

WebMaster said:


> Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?
> 
> Name change fail?



Khudi toh change kiya tha.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

I know darling, he is just being Rampi.... go annoy him everywhere..... you have your bro's permission! 



Marshmallow said:


> no it was a genuine wish



Yes yes yes.... z Emperor will be very happy..... yesh yesh....... 



WebMaster said:


> No titles anymore except for The Emperor.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

WebMaster said:


> Who is Mamba? Anyone recognizes this fellow?
> 
> Name change fail?



Someone is not changing my name ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## KingMamba

Its a damn shame @Elmo retired, never even got to interact with her even once nor did she ever infract/ban me. 

Feel like I missed out.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Why you want to change it to M1-ABRAM? 



M-48 said:


> Someone is not changing my name ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

M-48 said:


> Someone is not changing my name ..



You'd have to pay some huqqa pani

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hyperion said:


> Why you want to change it to M1-ABRAM?


No no , AL-Khalidaa !!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Huda

Hyperion said:


> Why you want to change it to M1-ABRAM?



Phapa kutni zada theek hai

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Did anyone notice, all of Naswarville is here? 

Feels just like home.......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Marshmallow

Mirzay said:


> Phapa kutni zada theek hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Hyperion said:


> Why you want to change it to M1-ABRAM?



Yeah it will look good too ..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Everyone, please stick to the topic. *Thank You*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RAMPAGE

Hyperion said:


> Did anyone notice, all of Naswarville is here?
> 
> Feels just like home.......


I was totally thinking the same thing

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

@WebMaster

Yaar @Mirzay ko mod bana do, chahy aik din kay lie hi sahi - kaan kha gai hai...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Huda

Hyperion said:


> Did anyone notice, all of Naswarville is here?
> 
> Feels just like home.......



Thori dair may naswarizz is thread ko band krwa deenge

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

Nexus said:


> @WebMaster we need atlast 1 mod for Indian defense. don't think about Indian defense forum they are very small. but pdf is international forum. please sir atlast give us 1 Indian mod. we have very stable guy @Srinivas he is perfect for job. or @Dillinger is also nice choice



No vote for @Dillinger unless he change his annoying avatar

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

Peaceful Civilian said:


> Everyone, please stick to the topic. *Thank You*



and a self imposed Moderator just wanred us

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Pakistanisage

Good decisions Webby @WebMaster

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

Mirzay said:


> Thori dair may naswarizz is thread ko band krwa deenge


Dekha Dekha @Hyperion she's with them

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

Aeronaut said:


> You'd have to pay some huqqa pani



You can't be a mod ... Corruption is on it's peak ..

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

Mamba said:


> Its a damn shame @Elmo retired, never even got to interact with her even once nor did she ever infract/ban me.
> *
> Feel like I missed out. *


actualy you did! A nice person, I wish her good luck in her future endeavours!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

M-48 said:


> You can't be a mod ... Corruption is on it's peak ..



Corruption is good for the economy.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

LoveIcon said:


> No vote for @Dillinger unless he change his annoying avatar



Yaar, sare log yahaan mere jigri yaar aur bhai se nafrat kartein hain.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

i think if @Mirzay is willing to be one, like @Aeronaut said then why is webby not making her? 

she is very old member and suited for the job too!



Aeronaut said:


> *Corruption is good for the economy*.



Pakistani Way...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

No no.... first person she is going to ban is me! 



Marshmallow said:


> i think if @Mirzay is willing to be one, like @Aeronaut said then why is webby not making her?
> 
> she is very old member and suited for the job too!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Sugarcane

Dillinger said:


> Yaar, sare log yahaan mere jigri yaar aur bhai se nafrat kartein hain.



Tu apnay jigri yaar ko aik badi chadi aur bunyan he lay do

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Irfan Baloch

@Slav Defence I didnt leave PDF, I just gave up the title due to possible conflict of interest on advice of the admin.

dont loose heart me and others that are far more capable than I am are still here

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> No no.... first person she is going to ban is me!


 @Mirzay tujhe sabakh sikha degi. She'd make a good mod, seedha karlegi kaafiyon ko.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

Dillinger said:


> Yaar, sare log yahaan mere jigri yaar aur bhai se nafrat kartein hain.



Main is sheeda talli ko nokar bhi na rakun.

LOLOLOLOL

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Kompromat

Hyperion said:


> No no.... first person she is going to ban is me!



She may ban you but she's going to assassinate Webby

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RAMPAGE

@WebMaster 

Go for mera jigar @hinduguy !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hyperion

Webby, in UTF-8:

&#9812; EMPEROR &#9812;


@WebMaster.....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Marshmallow said:


> i think if @Mirzay is willing to be one, like @Aeronaut said then why is webby not making her?
> 
> she is very old member and suited for the job too!



Thank you baby but he's so mean aur usko lagta hai jo toffee uski bachpan may ghum ho gayi thi woh mayne li thi 

Jealousy is all me around me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Irfan Baloch

WebMaster said:


> You can ask him, but he no longer wants to moderate an unthankful job to keep PDF moderated.



now that hit the spot buddy
its not like that. 

guys, like I explained before it was due to conflict of interest and our think tank / admin team rules that apply to everyone without any exception. doesnt stop me from writing anyway so everything is sweet.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

Hyperion said:


> Webby, in UTF-8:
> 
> &#65533;&#65533; EMPEROR &#65533;&#65533;
> 
> 
> @WebMaster.....
> 
> 
> P.S. Scratch that, I think the character set is not supported.



why not convert da name of PDF to EDF Emperor's Defence Forum

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Aeronaut said:


> She may ban you but she's going to assassinate Webby

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

LoveIcon said:


> Tu apnay jigri yaar ko aik badi chadi aur bunyan he lay do



Have some respect, that's the great Butty. Acha yaar theek hai, tum bol rahe ho to.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Durrak

Aeronaut said:


> Corruption is good for the economy.



Only people like Zardari thinks this way ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

@Irfan Baloch

Irfan Bhai,how much capable you are I am well aware of it,please I request you to keep on posting your fantastic write ups like: 'The ball is in your court sir'

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Irfan Baloch said:


> now that hit the spot buddy
> its not like that.
> 
> guys, like I explained before it was due to conflict of interest and our think tank / admin team rules that apply to everyone without any exception. doesnt stop me from writing anyway so everything is sweet.


Always a pleasure to read your posts...
You are TT in our hearts.. Whats in the colour change?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pakistanisage

Marshmallow said:


> and a self imposed Moderator just wanred us








@ZYXW and @Marshmallow should be voted as *Most POPULAR Young Members*....

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Marshmallow

Pakistanisage said:


> @ZYXW and @Marshmallow should be voted as *Most POPULAR Young Members*....



then ill first ban webby cuz he always gives infractions to me

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Pakistanisage

Aeronaut said:


> Corruption is good for the economy.






Only if the money is circulated. However, if taken out of circulation and HOARDED in a SWISS Bank 
Account, it can be detrimental to the Economy at large.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Slav Defence said:


> Irfan Bhai,how much capable you are I am well aware of it,please I request you to keep on posting your fantastic write ups like: 'The ball is in your court sir'



now you confusing me with @Xeric 
he is going to have my @ss for gunnery firing range
i had other articles

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Alpha1

Aeronaut said:


> Some turnaround the next day too


Some Do, some Don't


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

WebMaster said:


> She wasnt active much in recent months due to her professional life, + she faced some abuse uncalled for, hence the retirement.



Didn't realize there was drama 

Anyways - I wish her best of luck in her professional life

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

@Hyperion Actually we have a lot of decent fellows, Pboy, seiko, Ayu, S-duct, PeacefulCivilian, Oscar sir, Irfan sir- by the loads man. 

The rest of us, you, me, Butty, Secur, hindugirl and the lot are rouges.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Dillinger said:


> Did you just call me a balanced human being? Please, I am your partner in crime in an upcoming genocide, have planned the deaths of my own brother Butty ( @Armstrong ) and friend @Mamba. Decent would be a grave mis-labeling. Besides @Anubis would nuke us if we claimed to be decent folks.


 @Hyperion @Dillinger Oh I have a lot more than nukes in store for you in the afterlife......Dilli ji could you return to descent avatars please.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Anubis said:


> @Hyperion @Dillinger Oh I have a lot more than nukes in store for you in the afterlife......Dilli ji could you return to descent avatars please.



Ahemm...died hide and shoes for Hype. @Hyperion hold him down, @RAMPAGE please bring the Great Butty here.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Alpha1

Nexus said:


> why are u leaving ?


yes I would like to make it very clear here.
I am leaving as my own personal choice * I don't have any grieviences with any member or Moderator or the Administrator.*
And I wish the team PDF goodluck..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

Dillinger said:


> Ahemm...died hide and shoes for Hype. @Hyperion hold him down, @RAMPAGE please bring the Great Butty here.



 A mere mortal threatening the god of the underworld!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pboy

Good luck to the new team and Elmo who retired.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

Pboy said:


> Good luck to the new team and Elmo who retired.



Yaar @Hyperion Get this guy to be more active- he's one of those fellows- hundred % unbiased and not a shred of fundooness- like NONE!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Irfan Baloch said:


> now you confusing me with @Xeric
> he is going to have my @ss for gunnery firing range
> i had other articles



What!?
As far as my memory is working,The ball is in your court sir was your write up 
while xeric wrote: we don't seek benevolence,but don't malign us either...
And if you mean that you dont make as much good posts as of xeric,that I will say that you,sir are underestimating yourself.
Every writer has his/her own fantastic style,and you are one of the qualtiy posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

Anubis said:


> A mere mortal threatening the god of the underworld!


hahahaha  

It seems that you haven't met The Great Butt !!!! 

here you go

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Irfan Baloch said:


> now you confusing me with @Xeric
> he is going to have my @ss for gunnery firing range
> i had other articles



I always appreciated your writing skills... Doesn't matter if you're not part of management I just want to know about yoir opinions on different threads ..

Thank-you

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

One look at The Great Butt and all are Paralyzed

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> yes I would like to make it very clear here.
> I am leaving as my own personal choice * I don't have any grieviences with any member or Moderator or the Administrator.*
> And I wish the team PDF goodluck..



is it cuz of studies?.....how was da physics paper? ...o i kno its hard to manage but u can visit on weekends or when u have time....yes but better concerntrate on ur studies first! nuthin more important than that!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Anubis

RAMPAGE said:


> hahahaha
> 
> It seems that you haven't met The Great Butt !!!!
> 
> here you go



Thank you....now who's going to pay for my eye cancer surgery your post cost me.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nexus

@Alpha1 don't leave coz 
Posts:
2,135
Thanked:
11164 times
we love u.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Anubis said:


> Thank you....now who's going to pay for my eye cancer surgery your post cost me.



Yup @Hyperion We're definitely sparing this one. Good sense of humor on him, definitely an asset.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skies

I think the naswar guys are given extra privilege, never saw such off topic before creation of Naswar gangs.

Now we have to unnecessary read extra pages to read the important post on topic. waste of time.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## RAMPAGE

Anubis said:


> Thank you....now who's going to pay for my eye cancer surgery your post cost me.


Lolzzzzzzz i just died laughing

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Marshmallow

Nexus said:


> @Alpha1 don't leave coz
> Posts:
> 2,135
> Thanked:
> 11164 times
> we love u.


 @Alpha1 lol look wat he said

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Alpha1

Marshmallow said:


> is it cuz of studies?.....how was da physics paper? ...o i kno its hard to manage but u can visit on weekends or when u have time....yes but better concerntrate on ur studies first! nuthin more important than that!


well I have personal reasons for leaving the forum.
studies are ofcource most important. They always were in my priority list. But coz of the influence of défence forums i may ditch Biotech and go for A Military sciences degree at NDU!


Nexus said:


> @Alpha1 don't leave coz
> Posts:
> 2,135
> Thanked:
> 11164 times
> we love u.


people always said i had the post to thank ratio of a girl

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Pboy said:


> Good luck to the new team and Elmo who retired.



o yes make @Pboy a Mod cuz otherwise he is never going to change his fazul avtar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Skies said:


> I think the naswar guys are given extra privilege, never saw such off topic before creation of Naswar gangs.
> 
> Now we have to unnecessary read extra pages to read the important post on topic. waste of time.


 @RAMPAGE gag him, @Aeronaut please take him away to the special cell.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Skies said:


> I think the naswar guys are given extra privilege, never saw such off topic before creation of Naswar gangs.
> 
> Now we have to unnecessary read extra pages to read the important post on topic. waste of time.



Agree - They have created state within state and must be disarmed & dismantled

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Marshmallow

Alpha1 said:


> well I have personal reasons for leaving the forum.
> studies are ofcource most important. *They always were in my priority list*. But coz of the influence of défence forums i may ditch Biotech and go for A Military sciences degree at NDU!



not true liar!

but never too late to start anew! forget everything n think of wht u gunna do in future!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## RAMPAGE

LoveIcon said:


> Agree - They have created state within state


And you should know that we take great pride in it !!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Slav Defence said:


> What!?
> As far as my memory is working,The ball is in your court sir was your write up
> while xeric wrote: we don't seek benevolence,but don't malign us either...
> And if you mean that you dont make as much good posts as of xeric,that I will say that you,sir are underestimating yourself.
> Every writer has his/her own fantastic style,and you are one of the quality posters.



no he is okey writer I dont compare myself to him but please dont be too generous with your praise reminds me of a quote from my father who says 

*&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1740; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;*

my best pieces that i was really proud of went in obscurity without much notice so its all about personal opinions

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Oscar and Zakii are fine senior mods for sure good choice  but aeronaut god knows how he became a mod but that's my own opinion

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

> my best pieces that i was really proud of went in obscurity without much notice so its all about personal opinions
> 
> Source: http://www.defence.pk/forums/announcements/280005-pdf-management-change-5.html#ixzz2g29NOjS1


 @Irfan Baloch Thats our failure.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Xeric

Irfan Baloch said:


> now you confusing me with @Xeric
> he is going to have my @ss for gunnery firing range
> i had other articles





Slav Defence said:


> @Irfan Baloch
> 
> Irfan Bhai,how much capable you are I am well aware of it,please I request you to keep on posting your fantastic write ups like: 'The ball is in your court sir'



'The ball is in your court sir' was written by none of us, but by Sir @fatman17

Here's the list of opinions: Opinions | Pakistan Defence written by PDF members.

And @Irfan Baloch, it is guud that people are confusing me with you. This way, you can share the abuses that i receive, and i can have a share of praises that you win

Reactions: Like Like:
12


----------



## Irfan Baloch

Xeric said:


> 'The ball is in your court sir' was written by none of us, but by Sir @fatman17
> 
> Here's the list of opinions: Opinions | Pakistan Defence written by PDF members.
> 
> And @Irfan Baloch, it is guud that people are confusing me with you. This way, you can share the abuses that i receive, and i can have a share of praises that you win



Salam o Alakum Sir!!!


you got that right indeed.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Irfan Baloch said:


> no he is okey righter I dont compare myself to him but please dont be too generous with your praise reminds me of a quote from my father who says
> 
> *&#1575;&#1606;&#1587;&#1575;&#1606; &#1705;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1578; &#1578;&#1593;&#1585;&#1740;&#1601; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1576;&#1575;&#1585; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1722; &#1705;&#1585;&#1606;&#1740; &#1670;&#1575;&#1729;&#1740;&#1746; &#1575;&#1587;&#1746; &#1594;&#1604;&#1591; &#1601;&#1729;&#1605;&#1740; &#1576;&#1729;&#1740; &#1729;&#1608; &#1580;&#1575;&#1578;&#1740; &#1729;&#1746;*
> 
> my best pieces that i was really proud of went in obscurity without much notice so its all about personal opinions



Irfan Bhai,well said...Indeed humans are complex species,sometimes good compliments do make some people proud or consious,instead they thank Allah subhana o tala who has given them prominenance,they become proud or unable to sustain their behaviour,but that is the point when human is tested/judged but Allah.
I 'praised' you because i found you worthy of it,kindly accept it and say thanks to Allah

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RAMPAGE

toppi dramaaaaaaaaay


----------



## Slav Defence

Xeric said:


> 'The ball is in your court sir' was written by none of us, but by Sir @fatman17
> 
> Here's the list of opinions: Opinions | Pakistan Defence written by PDF members.
> 
> And @Irfan Baloch, it is guud that people are confusing me with you. This way, you can share the abuses that i receive, and i can have a share of praises that you win



Ahem...Ahem....
Instead of writing people,you can write 'slav defence'....
You are also PDF management's asset and fantastic writer,haven't seen your write-ups for days either...
Whereas for abusers ,all they deserve is ignorance,an author should welcome critics but as far as abusers/ trollers are concerned,we must keep 'zero tolerance' policy for such elements.
I will always respect all of you and will be looking forward for your and sir fatman's write ups as well.


----------



## Xeric

Slav Defence said:


> Ahem...Ahem....
> Instead of writing people,you can write 'slav defence'....
> You are also PDF management's asset and fantastic writer,haven't seen your write-ups for days either...
> Whereas for abusers ,all they deserve is ignorance,an author should welcome critics but as far as abusers/ trollers are concerned,we must keep 'zero tolerance' policy for such elements.
> I will always respect all of you and will be looking forward for your and sir fatman's write ups as well.



Oye, tu aj 'makhan mode' mai hai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Yeti

Developereo and Armstrong should be made mods for sure I been here long enough to know who speaks sense and who does not. Also on a other note there needs to be a control of the Chinese trolls on here it seems every Indian defence thread they come like flies not going to name any names but one can not even enjoy a good defence thread because of them.


----------



## Durrak

@air marshal would be the best .. He'll never do anything ...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Slav Defence

Xeric said:


> Oye, tu aj 'makhan mode' mai hai?


Tauba tauba......
kiya daur agaya hai,bhalaye ka tu zamana hi nahi raha....shafaf,masoom alfaz ko riyakari aur makhan chiprane se tabeer kiya jata hai...afsos!sad afsos!!!!
Well I don't blame you either,seems like you have bad experience with people...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

M-48 said:


> @air marshal would be the best .. He'll never do anything ...



hahaha..i remember this air marshal from stupid n funny thread....

or he will only post scary pics in warnings to members lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Xeric

Slav Defence said:


> Tauba tauba......
> kiya daur agaya hai,bhalaye ka tu zamana hi nahi raha....shafaf,masoom alfaz ko riyakari aur makhan chiprane se tabeer kiya jata hai...afsos!sad afsos!!!!
> Well I don't blame you either,seems like you have bad experience with people...



Nahi nahi...laga reh...tareef kisay buri lagti hai bhai?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Marshmallow said:


> hahaha..i remember this air marshal from stupid n funny thread....
> 
> or he will only post scary pics in warnings to members lol



Don't worry none can make him angry ...  )

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

@Slav Defence, buddy,_ "makhan-baazi" pay haath zarra dheela rakho_, people get a coronary sometimes

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

Webby think about muse

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Xeric said:


> Nahi nahi...laga reh...tareef kisay buri lagti hai bhai?



oh teri khair....yahan tu ulti kahani chal rahi rahi....
bhai sahab,mai ghair siyasi member hoon,verna aj jtt nahi..I would be enjoying far better position....



Hyperion said:


> @Slav Defence, buddy,_ "makhan-baazi" pay haath zarra dheela rakho_, people get a coronary sometimes



I can't believe that people can't digest 'tareefein' and suffers of vomiting/constipation/loose motions....or I can say that they think more critically then me..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Meray bhai, normal people get conscious, when another dude says excessive amount of good things about you..... get the drift? 

Bhawwawawawawawawawwawawawawa 



Slav Defence said:


> I can't believe that people can't digest 'tareefein' and suffers of vomiting/constipation/loose motions....or I can say that they are think more critically then me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Hyperion said:


> Meray bhai, normal people get conscious, when another dude says excessive amount of good things about you..... get the drift?
> 
> Bhawwawawawawawawawwawawawawa



That is why,I avoid jokes,as people loose track immediately.:/


----------



## Marshmallow

Slav Defence said:


> That is why,I avoid jokes,as people loose track immediately.:/



slav when are u @jaibi again startin da pshycological games threads?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Slav Defence

@WebMaster,who will check write ups for proof reading after Elmo's retirement?kindly guide us. 
And to whom should I send my latest analysis?



Marshmallow said:


> slav when are u @jaibi again startin da pshycological games threads?



After I will post some write ups,Inshallah then we will plan something new for you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Slav Defence said:


> @WebMaster,who will check write ups for proof reading after Elmo's retirement?kindly guide us.
> And to whom should I send my latest analysis?



Post it in the T.T section initially, that way you will have lots of proof readers apart from suggestions to further refine your research.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Oscar said:


> Post it in the T.T section initially, that way you will have lots of proof readers apart from suggestions to further refine your research.



you mean jtt section right?


----------



## SQ8

Lets reiterate this concept again. On PDF, respect comes NOT from your number of posts but from your quality. Expecting to post low quality material in inappropriate sections and get away with it due to your "color" is a bad idea. Light banter is fine, but derailing the thread with pointless arguments is NOT.



Slav Defence said:


> you mean jtt section right?



That is correct.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Slav Defence

Oscar said:


> Lets reiterate this concept again. On PDF, respect comes NOT from your number of posts but from your quality. Expecting to post low quality material in inappropriate sections and get away with it due to your "color" is a bad idea. Light banter is fine, but derailing the thread with pointless arguments is NOT.



Sir I hope that your above statement is not for me,as I don't even visit chit-chat threads now..:o


----------



## SQ8

Slav Defence said:


> Sir I hope that you above statement is not for me,as I don't even visit chit-chat threads now..:o



It is a public statement for all. Do what is expected in each thread. Chit chat in chit chat, serious in serious. Light banter is fine. Intelligent talk on a tangent is fine for a while. But parrot, repeat arguments again and again or make pointless jokes; find yourself being removed from the discussion or worse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Slav Defence

Oscar said:


> It is a public statement for all. Do what is expected in each thread. Chit chat in chit chat, serious in serious. Light banter is fine. Intelligent talk on a tangent is fine for a while. But parrot, repeat arguments again and again or make pointless jokes; find yourself being removed from the discussion or worse.



Thankyou so much sir,because this is definitly not me,and I assure you that Inshallah,I will NOT disappoint you and rest of management.


----------



## Dillinger

Oscar said:


> It is a public statement for all. Do what is expected in each thread. Chit chat in chit chat, serious in serious. Light banter is fine. Intelligent talk on a tangent is fine for a while. But parrot, repeat arguments again and again or make pointless jokes; find yourself being removed from the discussion or worse.



Can I continue to threaten my BDian friends with genocide?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Comes under light banter.... 



Dillinger said:


> Can I continue to threaten my BDian friends with genocide?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Comes under light banter....



It had better, imagine not being able to do so just for a moment. THE HORROR OF IT!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Jis ki ghar may koi nhi sunta wo bn jai ..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> Jis ki ghar may koi nhi sunta wo bn jai ..



What do you think, current criteria is different


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> What do you think, current criteria is different



  

I want you to become a mod(Ghar may koi sunta nhi ap ki)but on one condition ...


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> I want you to become a mod(Ghar may koi sunta nhi ap ki)but on one condition ...



Who said that?? When i speak all doors, windows & walls listen and none have courage to interrupt me

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> Who said that?? When i speak all doors, windows & walls listen and none have courage to interrupt me



  ... Liar even you are not allowed to speak a word ...


----------



## Sugarcane

M-48 said:


> ... Liar even you are not allowed to speak a word ...



Kaki - I am the BOSS at home and have full authority to execute orders given

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

LoveIcon said:


> Kaki - I am the BOSS at home and have full authority to execute orders given



Given by the great warrior of her time ...


----------



## A.Rafay

Srinivas said:


> Leaving PDF?



He is leaving PDF or jumping ship, I can't really make up my mind!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

A.Rafay said:


> He is leaving PDF or jumping ship, I can't really make up my mind!



Don't bother even he can't make his mind ..


----------



## friendly_troll96

When am I going to see "webmaster" get demoted to "full members"?


----------



## Hyperion

Bhawawawwawawawawawawawawawawawwawawawawa..... this is the best, yet......... 



friendly_troll96 said:


> When am I going to see "webmaster" get demoted to "full members"?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BanglaBhoot

Dillinger said:


> Can I continue to threaten my BDian friends with genocide?



Being a JTT has never stopped me wanting to nuke my Indian buddies on PDF ...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

RazPak should be next moderator


----------



## liontk

Thanks @Elmo for your moderation services despite all the things going and I can personally empathize with your position. As far as the forum degrading, I can definitely assert to lack of tolerance of people's personal beliefs and some heinous slurs that are so low to the point that it outweighs the positives of this forum. Once again people have lives so it is to be expected and in comparison other places, it is still a decent medium given the range of people it attracts from across the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jazzbot

From the lot of new members, I will recommend @jaibi and @That Guy, both are knowledgeable and nice persons with cool mind. Can take care of mod job pretty well. Besides @Armstrong is also good candidates.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Amaa'n

thanks for the recommendation yar, but i guess @Armstrong and @jaibi would be a wise choice for TT. but before we do that, we should ask them to write a piece on certain topics, it should not be limited to Defence only, but Educational crisis, economic crisis, welfare etc.

I would not like to see myself as TT yet, since you are aware of Drilling field you know how effed up we are when in field.
So even now I am not able to give enough time to research. unless people are ok with me being active for a month and inactive for one..... 
 @Aeronaut, good to see you up there lala, good one


Hyperion said:


> If it's a suggestion panel for recommendation of mods, then I'd recommend one of the most balanced people on this forum, @Armstrong for the position.
> 
> Additionally, @jaibi is fit for the position of TT & @balixd will get there slowly.
> 
> Rest of the present Mods are all awesome.... Aero is a bro, and a friend before he was a mod, however I'd like to mention @Manticore here as well, he's one amazing fella. And not to forget Dakktar-High-Tech @Oscar, my go-to-guy for all sort of info. Although his murderous cat scares the hell out of me, he may not know that I've cat phobia!
> 
> P.S. Can't find Manti anywhere nowadays......
> P.P.S. If a position for an Indian mod ever props up, then @Dillinger is the obvious choice, a friend, and most decent human-being.


 @Elmo - I would definitely like to see you again.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Truth Finder

@WebMaster ,Do something to make @Awesome active. He was very balanced.


----------



## Imran Khan

yes indian section MOD @RazPaK and BD section mod @arp2041

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Nexus

Marshmallow said:


> @Alpha1 lol look wat he said


 @Alpha1 we love u (as a friend )

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## JAT BALWAN

@LoveIcon & @Hyperion are the only strong candidates for mod post here at present...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

JAT BALWAN said:


> @LoveIcon & @Hyperion are the only strong candidates for mod post here at present...



I am asking for WebMaster post

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

I want Alpha1 for that post...... 



LoveIcon said:


> I am asking for WebMaster post


----------



## Sugarcane

Hyperion said:


> I want Alpha1 for that post......



Than i should move to Baharat Rakshak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Imagine the following setup


Webmaster:
Alpha1 (hates everyone)

Administrators:
Indic dude (hates pakistan)
Batman (hates india / liberals / mullahs / etc etc etc)

MODS:
Yzd Khalifa (wahabi)
Paw Paw dude (virulently anti wahabi)
Soheil (hates anything that is not Persian)

I can continue, however, I think you get the idea..... 






LoveIcon said:


> Than i should move to Baharat Rakshak

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

WebMaster said:


> *Site Management, Editorials and XXXX*
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster



Is that red one means ****??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

And this is exactly "how not to do it"..... or, "fastest way to a ban"! 



seiko said:


> Is that red one means ****??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fatman17

Zakii said:


> Elmo decided to resign after taking highly responsible role for years. She has served us very well
> 
> She will always be highly respected by all of us. She might still be around but in different role
> 
> Improve your quality of post my Pakistani friends as we might be inducting new MODs soon



will be available march-2014 onwards for any mgmt position

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Iggy

Hyperion said:


> And this is exactly "how not to do it"..... or, "fastest way to a ban"!



I was kidding  

On a serious note, an Indian section specific mod would be a good choice.. Not necessarily an Indian, a reasonable Pakistani member will do..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mugwop

Hyperion said:


> Imagine the following setup
> 
> 
> Webmaster:
> Alpha1 (hates everyone)
> 
> Administrators:
> Indic dude (hates pakistan)
> Batman (hates india / liberals / mullahs / etc etc etc)
> 
> MODS:
> Yzd Khalifa (wahabi)
> Paw Paw dude (virulently anti wahabi)
> Soheil (hates anything that is not Persian)
> 
> I can continue, however, I think you get the idea.....



Alpha1 and Yzd Khalifa are kind and easy to get along with. Batman is also cool he helped me when I proposed solar energy for pakistan. And soheil doesn't sound like a hater to me.


----------



## Sugarcane

Hyperion said:


> Imagine the following setup
> 
> 
> Webmaster:
> Alpha1 (hates everyone)
> 
> Administrators:
> Indic dude (hates pakistan)
> Batman (hates india / liberals / mullahs / etc etc etc)
> 
> MODS:
> Yzd Khalifa (wahabi)
> Paw Paw dude (virulently anti wahabi)
> Soheil (hates anything that is not Persian)
> 
> I can continue, however, I think you get the idea.....



No place for Zarviii

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Hyperion

Zarvi shall be the new owner...... 

PDF's new name........ JOF...... Jihad Online Forum



LoveIcon said:


> No place for Zarviii



It's a joke................



Jessica_L said:


> Alpha1 and Yzd Khalifa are kind and easy to get along with. Batman is also cool he helped me when I proposed solar energy for pakistan. And soheil doesn't sound like a hater to me.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Manhoos I know.... so was I....... 



seiko said:


> I was kidding

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Srinivas

I vote for @Hyperion as a moderator 



seiko said:


> Is that red one means ****??



........

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Iggy

Hyperion said:


> Manhoos I know.... so was I.......



You ask webby to make you a mod for Indian section, thus you can expand your battle field... You can control the trolling on that section and can make a lot of enemies for yourself

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

it wud be unfair if i dun mention @p(-)0ENiX for mod job here hes a computer xpert/engineer and one more advantage that he has from his work place is dat his boss allows him n pays him to play games,use forums n movies online durin work hours which will also help him to stay online max as a mod 

kion phonix?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PoKeMon

Alpha1 said:


> Good luck to PDF!
> I hope this site flourishes and becomes better in the comming time!
> Goodluck to
> @WebMaster @Aeronaut both old friends!
> And rest of the TTs and Jr TTs
> as I leave i would like to give my two cents.
> According to my humble opinion @jaibi and @farhan_9909 can be good Mods.
> .
> .
> *NO HARD FEELINGS AT ALL*
> Regards
> Alpha1



You are leaving for last 3 days @Alpha1

How long will you take?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

ye kaun hai jo mujhe threads se ban kerta ja raha hai ye zulm hain hindustanio per sare hindustani is zulm ke khilaaf mil ke awaaz buland karo


----------



## Huda

Yeti said:


> Oscar and Zakii are fine senior mods for sure good choice  but aeronaut god knows how he became a mod but that's my own opinion



Bribe.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

WebMaster said:


> There have been some changes in the PDF Management, and they are listed below.
> 
> Asim has taken more of a laid back role (with future not so sure) and Elmo has retired.
> 
> We hope to induct in future, senior and reputable users within the management. We hope these changes will bring a so called a new era in PDF, backed by providing freedom of speech, moderation and user first policy.
> 
> We will also streamline PDF to make more impact in the media by using the talent we have in the TT and Jr.TT.
> 
> 
> *Senior Moderators & Leaders*
> @Oscar @Zakii
> 
> *Moderators*
> @Adios Amigo @Jungibaaz @Manticore @nuclearpak @Rafael  @T-Faz
> 
> *Advisory Board*
> @Awesome @blain2 @TaimiKhan
> 
> *Retired*
> @Elmo
> 
> *Site Management, Editorials and XXXX*
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster
> 
> To help us succeed, we wish you provide your feedback or problems faced in the GHQ section so we can resolve them.
> 
> Regards



Oscar and Zaki I am very happy about congrats to both and smooth sailing. Elmo I had mixed feelings about but I appreciate that she may have done a lot of work behind the scene. I wish her all the best. I lament the fact that we dont see people of the calibre of blain, muradk Xman on the forum now adays. I hope they will find some time for the forum. We now have a lot of international mods which I think is working well. Iwould wish for the new mods to be stern but fair. 
Best of luck Gents
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Iggy

@Marshmallow jaan you have mentioned half of the members here that you support as mod..

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abu Zolfiqar

Asim too? 

Some kindnf power struggle or internal ruckus seems to have caused this 

PDF at times in and of itself seems to mirror the state of affairs of the country. 


Webmaster and Fatman - I have great respect for


----------



## arp2041

Imran Khan said:


> yes indian section MOD @RazPaK and BD section mod @arp2041



I am ready to take the JOB......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## arp2041

Close the BD DEFENSE section & start Cartoon Section Instead.......It's 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 times much better

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## araz

Abu Zolfiqar said:


> Asim too?
> 
> Some kindnf power struggle or internal ruckus seems to have caused this
> 
> PDF at times in and of itself seems to mirror the state of affairs of the country.
> 
> 
> Webmaster and Fatman - I have great respect for



Regarding the first part no comments. Regarding sir fatman and webby man you are comparing apples and oranges again. They have different roles and are different kettle of fish all together. My only gripe with my friend sir fatman is that there is very little of his opinion that he ever expresses. I am sure we can gain a lot more from his personal insight. 
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## p(-)0ENiX

Marshmallow said:


> it wud be unfair if i dun mention @p(-)0ENiX for mod job here hes a computer xpert/engineer and one more advantage that he has from his work place is dat his boss allows him n pays him to play games,use forums n movies online durin work hours which will also help him to stay online max as a mod
> 
> kion phonix?



What *Marshmallow* doesn't realize is that if I was ever to become a moderator, she would be among the first to receive a _celebratory infraction_ from me.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Marshmallow said:


> slav when are u @jaibi again startin da pshycological games threads?



A wise, and a brilliant tactical fictional robot once said: _The mind is the greatest weapon._

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Webby, there is something seriously wrong.... did you notice that the "thanks" count is increasing? Like automatically @ super speed.... without actual thanks being received......

@WebMaster
@Oscar


*P.S. Ok maybe the "total" number may not be incrementing, however, the notification keeps on coming up, as if the cookies are not clearing or something after checking...*


----------



## BanglaBhoot

arp2041 said:


> Close the BD DEFENSE section & start Cartoon Section Instead.......It's 1000000000000000000000000000000000000 times much better



Nuke the Indian section and call it the 'BD infiltration and take over of India' section .... 

I just saw the post of Webmaster and seems big changes are coming to PDF. This is a major shake-up it seems.


----------



## Last Hope

Hyperion said:


> Webby, there is something seriously wrong.... did you notice that the "thanks" count is increasing? Like automatically @ super speed.... without actual thanks being received......
> 
> @WebMaster
> @Oscar
> 
> 
> *P.S. Ok maybe the "total" number may not be incrementing, however, the notification keeps on coming up, as if the cookies are not clearing or something after checking...*



Yes it happened with me, over 80 thanks coming in after interval of few minutes and nothing turning up, nor the total count being increased. It happened a while back, tried to create a thread about it but site kept crashing in the particular section, rest was fine.


----------



## Hyperion

Something else too, for example look at the posts of some members, it's like being posted 3 or 4 times.



Last Hope said:


> Yes it happened with me, over 80 thanks coming in after interval of few minutes and nothing turning up, nor the total count being increased. It happened a while back, tried to create a thread about it but site kept crashing in the particular section, rest was fine.


----------



## SQ8

Hyperion said:


> Webby, there is something seriously wrong.... did you notice that the "thanks" count is increasing? Like automatically @ super speed.... without actual thanks being received......
> 
> @WebMaster
> @Oscar
> 
> 
> *P.S. Ok maybe the "total" number may not be incrementing, however, the notification keeps on coming up, as if the cookies are not clearing or something after checking...*



I wish something like that would happen to my bank account. Money just keeps multiplying.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

Get in line..... it's everyones wish! 



Oscar said:


> I wish something like that would happen to my bank account. Money just keeps multiplying.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Get in line..... it's everyones wish!



Being too cheeky can be dangerous to your health, for example me and @Oscar might set that awesome cat on your a$$- have your throat ripped out. Why, you may ask? The answer would be simple, because your bank account is *ALREADY* filling up like crazy!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Manhoos, since 2010 it has been in free-fall........ 

Nazzar matt maar...... astakhfirullah....... 

Tauba Tauba..... teray munh mein' khaak...... 



Dillinger said:


> Being too cheeky can be dangerous to your health, for example me and @Oscar might set that awesome cat on your a$$- have your throat ripped out. Why, you may ask? The answer would be simple, because your bank account is *ALREADY* filling up like crazy!


----------



## jaibi

Marshmallow said:


> slav when are u @jaibi again startin da pshycological games threads?



Soon, Marsha  and thanks for recommending me for mod  it's very flattering.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Thank you guys @vK_man , @Hyperion @Jazzbot for recomming me for Modship: it is a hard job and I would vote for @Armstrong I think he is good mod material.

Thanks again guys, I appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hyperion

I voted you for TT....... you are good at analysis......... not at dealing with trolls, sorry for that! 

Them trolls will shred you into pieces......as you are too decent in confronting people....... specially if you keep that avatar of yours..... it's reeks "I'm so cute, I love them cartoons" 



jaibi said:


> Thank you guys @vK_man , @Hyperion @Jazzbot for recomming me for Modship: it is a hard job and I would vote for @Armstrong I think he is good mod material.
> 
> Thanks again guys, I appreciate it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## jaibi

Hyperion said:


> I voted you for TT....... you are good at analysis......... not at dealing with trolls, sorry for that!
> 
> Them trolls will shred you into pieces......as you are too decent in confronting people....... specially if you keep that avatar of yours..... it's reeks "I'm so cute, I love them cartoons"



I'm not cure but I LOOOOOVEEEE cartooons, manga and anime! Oh, man oh, man! But you never know my avatars cuteness might make the submit to my awesome power!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

bander baant chal rahi hai phir se kya ??

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dillinger

jaibi said:


> I'm not cure but I LOOOOOVEEEE cartooons, manga and anime! Oh, man oh, man! But you never know my avatars cuteness might make the submit to my awesome power!



Bleach? Avatar? Naruto?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Sugarcane

Imran Khan said:


> bander baant chal rahi hai phir se kya ??



You are late, Ab tu sab kuch but buta gaya

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

What is bandar bant .... ??


----------



## Hyperion

Meri jan, very few things I know as fact...... total wisdom of my life can be shortlisted as follows:

1. America owns the world, therefore only FX that matters is USD. Stash as much as you can of it.
2. Earth's land-mass isn't changing, it will remain constant till eternity. Own as much land as possible.
3. Beautiful women are Almighty's most divine gift. Get as many to marry you, as humanly possible.
*4. Laton' kay bhoot baton' say nahin' mantay!*

Bhawawawawawwaawawwawawawawa........ 



jaibi said:


> I'm not cure but I LOOOOOVEEEE cartooons, manga and anime! Oh, man oh, man! But *you never know my avatars cuteness might make the submit to my awesome power! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Dillinger said:


> Bleach? Avatar? Naruto?



ALL, baby, my bro and I still watch Avatar and I've Bleach burned on DVDs but I read manga more of Naruto and Bleach, I dunoo that's more enjoyable and Fairytail. Oye did you read/watch Death Note?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

LoveIcon said:


> You are late, Ab tu sab kuch but buta gaya



hum kabhi is kam m ain nhi pary dost we are here to stay and will stay forever . without any target or goal PDF is my social web portal home on internet


----------



## Durrak

Hyperion said:


> Meri jan, very few things I know as fact...... total wisdom of my life can be shortlisted as follows:
> 
> 1. America owns the world, therefore only FX that matters is USD. Stash as much as you can of it.
> 2. Earth's land-mass isn't changing, it will remain constant till eternity. Own as much land as possible.
> 3. Beautiful women are Almighty's most divine gift. Get as many to marry you, as humanly possible.
> *4. Laton' kay bhoot baton' say nahin' mantay!*
> 
> Bhawawawawawwaawawwawawawawa........



Point 3 & 4 are relevant with each other ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Beevi kee phenti? 



M-48 said:


> Point 3 & 4 are relevant with each other ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Hyperion said:


> Meri jan, very few things I know as fact...... total wisdom of my life can be shortlisted as follows:
> 
> 1. America owns the world, therefore only FX that matters is USD. Stash as much as you can of it.
> 2. Earth's land-mass isn't changing, it will remain constant till eternity. Own as much land as possible.
> 3. Beautiful women are Almighty's most divine gift. Get as many to marry you, as humanly possible.
> *4. Laton' kay bhoot baton' say nahin' mantay!*
> 
> Bhawawawawawwaawawwawawawawa........



Main tou caroono se samjhaounga

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

Hyperion said:


> Beevi kee phenti?



Of-course .....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

M-48 said:


> What is bandar bant .... ??



*&#1575;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1681;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1567;*


----------



## Durrak

Imran Khan said:


> *&#1575;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1681;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1567;*



Never ...


----------



## Hyperion

Eik bandar au chaar bevion' wali kahani kabhi sunni hai? 



Imran Khan said:


> *&#1575;&#1575;&#1740;&#1705; &#1576;&#1606;&#1583;&#1585; &#1575;&#1608;&#1585; &#1583;&#1608; &#1576;&#1604;&#1740;&#1608;&#1722; &#1705;&#1740; &#1705;&#1729;&#1575;&#1606;&#1740; &#1606;&#1729;&#1740;&#1606; &#1662;&#1681;&#1726;&#1740; &#1705;&#1576;&#1726;&#1740; &#1567;*


----------



## Durrak

Self-Deleted ...


----------



## Imran Khan

M-48 said:


> Never ...



Dadima ki Kahaniyan- Bandar ka Nyay (Monkey and two cats with cake) - YouTube



Hyperion said:


> Eik bandar au chaar bevion' wali kahani kabhi sunni hai?



nhi jee hum konsa 4 shadiyoon waaly hain aik hi bhut hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

Imran Khan said:


> Dadima ki Kahaniyan- Bandar ka Nyay (Monkey and two cats with cake) - YouTube



YouTube .....


----------



## pk_baloch

RazPaK said:


> @WebMaster
> 
> 
> Actually he is a great candidate.
> 
> 
> I vote for Farhan.



i vote for u .......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Ayush

pk_baloch said:


> i vote for u .......



u want to see all indians in pink?


----------



## Sinnerman108

WebMaster said:


> Please be mindful, no degrading here. Irfan is highly respected member of this forum.



How about @Bezerk ?

@blain2 is not in action .. ??

@Mosamania is out of action as well ... ?
@kugga can do more .. I am not sure how frequent he logs on to the forum though.
@mjnaushad can take a more active role with much responsibility.


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

pk_baloch said:


> i vote for u .......



Look the posts of farhan_9909 . He loses his patience and goes off-topic..... If he deserves Mini think tank title then you also deserves it...... He need few time... I hope that he will improve his post....
On topic: @MastanKhan is my choice... He deserves Think tank title... Real quality poster in PDF....


----------



## [Bregs]

@Imran Khan, @MastanKhan deserves to be think tank along with couple of others i am forgetting now


----------



## Imran Khan

[Bregs];4818528 said:


> @Imran Khan, @MastanKhan deserves to be think tank along with couple of others i am forgetting now



kuc hamari umer ka khayal karo sufaid baal ho gaay hamary dost . we are here long term free lancers just because we are out of every ranked group as soon as you added in list of blue red your days are counted i can give you 15 names hahaahhahahaa we wanna stay here

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Devil Soul

i just noticed my name is missing from that Management list

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Peaceful Civilian

Self delete


----------



## araz

Hyperion said:


> Meri jan, very few things I know as fact...... total wisdom of my life can be shortlisted as follows:
> 
> 1. America owns the world, therefore only FX that matters is USD. Stash as much as you can of it.
> 2. Earth's land-mass isn't changing, it will remain constant till eternity. Own as much land as possible.
> 3. Beautiful women are Almighty's most divine gift. Get as many to marry you, as humanly possible.
> *4. Laton' kay bhoot baton' say nahin' mantay!*
> 
> Bhai own gold instead. The dollar will collapse soon.
> Agreed.
> They can be a curse. Go for one with some character. You will be a lot happier.
> Agreed
> Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## air marshal

WebMaster said:


> *Senior Moderators & Leaders*
> @Oscar @Zakii
> 
> *Moderators*
> @Adios Amigo @Jungibaaz @Manticore @nuclearpak @Rafael @T-Faz
> 
> *Advisory Board*
> @Awesome @blain2 @TaimiKhan
> 
> *Site Management, Editorials and XXXX*
> @Aeronaut @WebMaster



Congrats mates! Keep up good work.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

araz said:


> Regarding the first part no comments. Regarding sir fatman and webby man you are comparing apples and oranges again. They have different roles and are different kettle of fish all together. My only gripe with my friend sir fatman is that there is very little of his opinion that he ever expresses. I am sure we can gain a lot more from his personal insight.
> Araz



Hi,

Actually he don't have any opinion---. How he got to be the Chair of TT was a tragedy in itself. It is a shame on the members who chose him.

As for Muradk---he is reponsible for the debacale that paf has faced and Blain2----all his strutting and co-ck walking came shattering down when the pak military got spanked by the u s----.

Anybody see the movie WORLD WAR Z----what does the jew say to Brad Pitt about 9 men agreeing and the 10th man disagreeing----. When pakistanis learn to do that---that will be the first step forward.

The webmaster had a great oppurtunity to make this board the voice of pakistan in the u s and u s media----but he and his team chose to be ORDINARY & STAY ORDINARY. 

How ordinary of you webby---how ordinary of you----you will live the rest of your life as someone who failed pakistan when you had all the resources at hand to stand up and fight for it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## MastanKhan

Bregs---peaceful civilian,

Thank you for your consideration---I resigned TT many years ago.

In 2006-7-8 when pakistan needed someone to do something for it in the u s media and this board had the capacity to do it if it stood behind someone---the leadership of this board failed pakistan.

What purpose did Asim aquil had on this board and to be in the position that he was in or he is in---is beyond me---. I have not read more dumb posts by anybody else----.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## RazPaK

MastanKhan said:


> Bregs---peaceful civilian,
> 
> Thank you for your consideration---I resigned TT many years ago.
> 
> In 2006-7-8 when pakistan needed someone to do something for it in the u s media and this board had the capacity to do it if it stood behind someone---the leadership of this board failed pakistan.
> 
> What purpose did Asim aquil had on this board and to be in the position that he was in or he is in---is beyond me---. I have not read more dumb posts by anybody else----.



You need to relax. Why are you saying all of this now, when you silently sat by over the years?


----------



## GURU DUTT

well if there is a mangement change make me a moderator and il fix allthose who say bad things on this forum ...beshak kasam le lo ...daru ki ....


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> well if there is a mangement change make me a moderator and il fix allthose who say bad things on this forum ...beshak kasam le lo ...daru ki ....



kabhi doodh ki security billi ko mili thi ? you are worse hardcore tharki ever and we have no tharak section yet

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

RazPaK said:


> You need to relax. Why are you saying all of this now, when you silently sat by over the years?



Hi,

I never was silent---I told them many a times---directly on this board. I was ready to sacrifice myself for pakistan---but webby and his team chose to stay the cowards. 

Nobody stood up for pakistan in the us media---if this board would have pushed me forward and reached out to the media---I would have fought for pakistan's cause tooth and nail---.

You have only been a member since 2010---I was invited to be a part of this board since 2005. A lots of stuff happened between 05 and 10---.

I would have never let pakistan be humiliated in the u s media as it was---. The nation that has paid the most for the blunders of the u s military.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## RazPaK

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I never was silent---I told them many a times---directly on this board. I was ready to sacrifice myself for pakistan---but webby and his team chose to stay the cowards.
> 
> Nobody stood up for pakistan in the us media---if this board would have pushed me forward and reached out to the media---I would have fought for pakistan's cause tooth and nail---.



I agree, This platform could have progressed way further than it did.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## EagleEyes

MastanKhan said:


> Bregs---peaceful civilian,
> 
> Thank you for your consideration---I resigned TT many years ago.
> 
> In 2006-7-8 when pakistan needed someone to do something for it in the u s media and this board had the capacity to do it if it stood behind someone---the leadership of this board failed pakistan.
> 
> What purpose did Asim aquil had on this board and to be in the position that he was in or he is in---is beyond me---. I have not read more dumb posts by anybody else----.



All talk.

To run this board and how it is run, is a challenge itself. You know nothing.

If you think you can do it, you are welcome to lead, lets see what you got.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> kabhi doodh ki security billi ko mili thi ? you are worse hardcore tharki ever and we have no tharak section yet


mamoo tumse to achhe hi hain hum to jahan dana dalte hain wahan se maal kha bhi lete hain aap to bisat bichaye rehte ho aur auntiya aapko bhaijaan keh ke age chal deti hain ....................


----------



## MastanKhan

WebMaster said:


> All talk.
> 
> To run this board and how it is run, is a challenge itself. You know nothing.
> 
> If you think you can do it, you are welcome to lead, lets see what you got.



Webby,

Napoleon lost his crucial battle because his flank was late by a minute to move---one minute webby-----just by one minute. You are talking about years lost----.


----------



## HariPrasad

Why Imaran sir is not given any responsibility?


----------



## qamar1990

@Spring Onion should be a mod.

she seems honest and trustworthy.


----------



## GURU DUTT

qamar1990 said:


> @Spring Onion should be a mod.
> 
> she seems honest and trustworthy.



haan jana ji ke liye to mai bhi vote ker hi doonga

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Actually he don't have any opinion---. How he got to be the Chair of TT was a tragedy in itself. It is a shame on the members who chose him.
> 
> As for Muradk---he is reponsible for the debacale that paf has faced and Blain2----all his strutting and co-ck walking came shattering down when the pak military got spanked by the u s----.
> 
> Anybody see the movie WORLD WAR Z----what does the jew say to Brad Pitt about 9 men agreeing and the 10th man disagreeing----. When pakistanis learn to do that---that will be the first step forward.
> 
> The webmaster had a great oppurtunity to make this board the voice of pakistan in the u s and u s media----but he and his team chose to be ORDINARY & STAY ORDINARY.
> 
> How ordinary of you webby---how ordinary of you----you will live the rest of your life as someone who failed pakistan when you had all the resources at hand to stand up and fight for it.



well said.



MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I never was silent---I told them many a times---directly on this board. I was ready to sacrifice myself for pakistan---but webby and his team chose to stay the cowards.
> 
> Nobody stood up for pakistan in the us media---if this board would have pushed me forward and reached out to the media---I would have fought for pakistan's cause tooth and nail---.
> 
> You have only been a member since 2010---I was invited to be a part of this board since 2005. A lots of stuff happened between 05 and 10---.
> 
> I would have never let pakistan be humiliated in the u s media as it was---. The nation that has paid the most for the blunders of the u s military.



well we love you and appreciate you. i only seen one good mod on this forum so far and thats @Aeronaut.


----------



## nair

@Dillinger ko mod banavoo..... aaj kal @Windjammer nahin gayab hein patha nahin kya huva unko....


----------



## GURU DUTT

nair said:


> @Dillinger ko mod banavoo..... aaj kal @Windjammer nahin gayab hein patha nahin kya huva unko....



tere se ye ummeed nahi thi bhai ke hote hue tu kissi aur ko moderator banae ki sifarish laga raha hai


----------



## nair

GURU DUTT said:


> tere se ye ummeed nahi thi bhai ke hote hue tu kissi aur ko moderator banae ki sifarish laga raha hai



tenion math le bhai... thoo mera naam suggest kar aur mein thera.... Kya ?

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ayush

GURU DUTT said:


> haan jana ji ke liye to mai bhi vote ker hi doonga



sabse pehle aap hi ban honge

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Ayush said:


> sabse pehle aap hi ban honge



wo to baji/Mods aur mera pyaar hi kuch aisa hai ki wo na chahke bhi mujhe love letter/infractions,ban bhejti rehti hain  

per hum hain kutte ki dumm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> mamoo tumse to achhe hi hain hum to jahan dana dalte hain wahan se maal kha bhi lete hain aap to bisat bichaye rehte ho aur auntiya aapko bhaijaan keh ke age chal deti hain ....................


please note hamari rooh piyaasi bhi nhi hai apki trah hajoor


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> please note hamari rooh piyaasi bhi nhi hai apki trah hajoor



ab ye to apni apni pyas pe nirbhar kerta hai koi ek fool ko hi pana jahan ban leta hai kissi ke liye poora guldasta bhi kum parta hai hum kya kare hamar dil hi kuch aisa hai 



nair said:


> Jis mood mein aaj @GURU DUTT hein usse bach ke rahin.......uska rooh tho poora boil hora ha hein....



nair shab abhi ek purane dost ka fone aya hai aaj party usi ke ghar hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> ab ye to apni apni pyas pe nirbhar kerta hai koi ek fool ko hi pana jahan ban leta hai kissi ke liye poora guldasta bhi kum parta hai hum kya kare hamar dil hi kuch aisa hai
> 
> 
> 
> nair shab abhi ek purane dost ka fone aya hai aaj party usi ke ghar hai



lucha geeri per proud kerna lucha geeri ki intaha hai


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> lucha geeri per proud kerna lucha geeri ki intaha hai



kya karen bhai ji is dil ne hame kahan se kahan pahuncha diya per ab kyakaren wapas jane na to hamari fitrat me hai aur na hi kismat me isliye jab duniya ne badnam ker hi diya hai to ji bher ke kukarm karo taki koi arzoo baki na reh jaye gali to abh bhi khani hai aur tabh bhi to maze le ke gali khane se utna remose nahi rehta hai na ..samjha karo ..try it


----------



## JAT BALWAN

oh no thread is spacially for mods & admins ...but look @ it now....

bera gark..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

JAT BALWAN said:


> oh no thread is spacially for mods & admins ...but look @ it now....
> 
> bera gark..


kya hua major saheb jab mods e mere shaihsta se thread ko close ker diya to kya main yahan bhi bol nahi sakta meri bhi koi awaz hai mai bhi senior member hoon mujhe bhi mods banne ka ikhtiyaar hai aur fir kyon mods mujhe kai threads be se bedakhal kerte ja rahen hain mods me himmat hai to jawab de na ki infraction aur warning aur ban bhej ke meri masoomana sawalon ko dabaye


----------



## Imran Khan

GURU DUTT said:


> kya karen bhai ji is dil ne hame kahan se kahan pahuncha diya per ab kyakaren wapas jane na to hamari fitrat me hai aur na hi kismat me isliye jab duniya ne badnam ker hi diya hai to ji bher ke kukarm karo taki koi arzoo baki na reh jaye gali to abh bhi khani hai aur tabh bhi to maze le ke gali khane se utna remose nahi rehta hai na ..samjha karo ..try it


is dil ke sath jis din red hand pakry gaay na itny jooty pary gaay ke dil will sab nikal jaay ga . dunya ne badnam nhi kiya apky kam aysy hain ke koi shareef insaan apko dekhty smajh jata hai .apko gali se wesy farq nhi parna chayee mery hisab se .


----------



## Hyperion

Webby, seriously, after reading the convo between you and MK, a question comes to mind: Does PDF really have that much wide audience (juice if you will), that it could somehow be the "agent of change" regarding US media's perceptions of Pakistan? I think it to be a long shot at best. National media (of all nations), mostly toe the line as laid out by a State, it can't be even influenced by mega-budget consultancies / lobbying. 

As per my experience, keeping a forum with 50,000+ members online must in itself be one tough job, let alone having a dedicated media arm. I mean, unless you are seriously funded for basics (cloud computing, development of custom PHP classes, db management, security, backups), and then some for the man-hours that you must be putting in yourself......... it must be a nightmare!

My two cents: If Pakistan needs positive e-media exposure (Organic/Viral) plus print-media, it needs to pour in millions upon millions of dollars into this media war. It costs a lots of money, and yes, it can be done. No question about it. However, as everyone knows, there is no free lunch!

P.S. I know because I have run such campaigns and have consulted successfully for various global brands in various sectors.



WebMaster said:


> All talk.
> 
> To run this board and how it is run, is a challenge itself. You know nothing.
> 
> If you think you can do it, you are welcome to lead, lets see what you got.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Imran Khan

JAT BALWAN said:


> oh no thread is spacially for mods & admins ...but look @ it now....
> 
> bera gark..



ab banda post bhi na kary ?

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Hosseini

So it is not against the rules to talk in another language besides English? If that is so I will speak Farsi from now on here...


----------



## GURU DUTT

Imran Khan said:


> is dil ke sath jis din red hand pakry gaay na itny jooty pary gaay ke dil will sab nikal jaay ga . dunya ne badnam nhi kiya apky kam aysy hain ke koi shareef insaan apko dekhty smajh jata hai .apko gali se wesy farq nhi parna chayee mery hisab se .



bhai ji gangs of wassypur dekhi hai mujhe kai bar lagta hai director ne sardar khan ka charecter mujhse inspire hoke likha hai

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Imran Khan

Hosseini said:


> So it is not against the rules to talk in another language besides English? If that is so I will speak Farsi from now on here...



go talk whatever with yourself we have no problem



GURU DUTT said:


> bhai ji gangs of wassypur dekhi hai mujhe kai bar lagta hai director ne sardar khan ka charecter mujhse inspire hoke likha hai
> [/IMG]



he was also a lucha (sorry whats lucha in english ) man

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hosseini

Imran Khan said:


> go talk whatever with yourself we have no problem
> 
> 
> 
> he was also a lucha (sorry whats lucha in english ) man
> 
> 
> 
> he was also a lucha (sorry whats lucha in english ) man



Thank you my dear Imran, I will not forget the kindess you have granted me.


----------



## Hyperion

Kiddo, this is basically a Pakistani forum, where various nationalities are welcome to put forward their PoV, however, the punchline remains the same "a pakistani owned and operated forum"..... now, unless you've all of a sudden developed the ability to speak fluent Urdu, it would be better that you stick to English. Kapish?



Hosseini said:


> So it is not against the rules to talk in another language besides English? If that is so I will speak Farsi from now on here...


----------



## Hosseini

Hyperion said:


> Kiddo, this is basically a Pakistani forum, where various nationalities are welcome to put forward their PoV, however, the punchline remains the same "a pakistani owned and operated forum"..... now, unless you've all of a sudden developed the ability to speak fluent Urdu, it would be better that you stick to English. Kapish?



My should I speak a language that is originally derived from my native tongue?


----------



## Dillinger

Hyperion said:


> Kiddo, this is basically a Pakistani forum, where various nationalities are welcome to put forward their PoV, however, the punchline remains the same "a pakistani owned and operated forum"..... now, unless you've all of a sudden developed the ability to speak fluent Urdu, it would be better that you stick to English. Kapish?



Itna bhi na garaj yaar bechare pe- ja Razzi ke paas chod aa bechare ko- kams kam punjabi toh seekh hi lega bechara gaaliyan khate hue.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

Dillinger said:


> Itna bhi na garaj yaar bechare pe- ja Razzi ke paas chod aa bechare ko- kams kam punjabi toh seekh hi lega bechara gaaliyan khate hue.



Mention krdete usse ..woh khud he ajata

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

Hosseini said:


> My should I speak a language that is originally derived from my native tongue?



What are you gonna do by speaking a language most people cannot understand on a forum where 99% of the discussions are on English?


----------



## Hosseini

Pboy said:


> What are you gonna do by speaking a language most people cannot understand on a forum where 99% of the discussions are on English?



There are Persian members on this forum.


----------



## Huda

Hosseini said:


> There are Persian members on this forum.



SO your post is for finite members .....


----------



## Hosseini

Ok I will only post in English ok? Happy now? Pakistanis have the right to write in Urdu


----------



## jaibi

@Hyperion @WebMaster

I have an idea by which PDF can be a force. 

First there are a number of things we should notice, firstly, in strategic studies, Pakistanis are extremely underrepresented. I can count about 20 or so Pakistanis in key journals that publish research papers and opinion papers for think tanks and academia.

Second, there is no authoritative source online, I mean like a manual, for Pakistani defence and strategic studies by any Pakistanis, there is one by Harvard university.

Now, if we could do just two things, hold a blog with opinons by our TTs and great posters. Perhaps we could link up our individual blogs, by link, I mean.

Secondly, if we could train our TTs, I can help, to send academic papers in the articles and get them published, we could start having our impact.

Thirdly, we could also host interviews, articles and profiles of various important military personalities and send our articles to various newspapers to host and link them up to PDF. 

Slowly but surely we woudl start making an impact. It would be cost effective, I don't think we would even need to put in a single penny. We could release an annual defence in PDF form to everyone to load, it could include our military's updates, battles, victories and important strategic development and direction for future.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

seiko said:


> @Marshmallow jaan you have mentioned half of the members here that you support as mod..



o forgot indian friends






1- @seiko - very calm n friendly person... no ego ever seen

2- @Aka123 very very well behaved n neutral person

2- @Ayush is very balanced n down to earth but as laggin behind in studies so not gud to make him a mod lol jk

last but not the least,the Mother of all recommendations is non other than @arp2041





bangladeshies wud be on run for sure

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> o forgot indian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- @seiko - very calm n friendly person... no ego ever seen
> 
> 2- @Aka123 very very well behaved n neutral person
> 
> 2- @Ayush is very balanced n down to earth but as* laggin behind in studies* so not gud to make him a mod lol jk
> 
> last but not the least,the Mother of all recommendations is non other than @arp2041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangladeshies wud be on run for sure


 @WebMaster because of studies??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Marshmallow

Ayush said:


> @WebMaster because of studies??



lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ayush

Marshmallow said:


> lol



so,how much are u studying after getting your new phone??

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Heart Angel

ayush for mod.


----------



## surya kiran

Hyperion said:


> Webby, seriously, after reading the convo between you and MK, a question comes to mind: Does PDF really have that much wide audience (juice if you will), that it could somehow be the "agent of change" regarding US media's perceptions of Pakistan? I think it to be a long shot at best. National media (of all nations), mostly toe the line as laid out by a State, it can't be even influenced by mega-budget consultancies / lobbying.
> 
> As per my experience, keeping a forum with 50,000+ members online must in itself be one tough job, let alone having a dedicated media arm. I mean, unless you are seriously funded for basics (cloud computing, development of custom PHP classes, db management, security, backups), and then some for the man-hours that you must be putting in yourself......... it must be a nightmare!
> 
> My two cents: If Pakistan needs positive e-media exposure (Organic/Viral) plus print-media, it needs to pour in millions upon millions of dollars into this media war. It costs a lots of money, and yes, it can be done. No question about it. However, as everyone knows, there is no free lunch!
> 
> P.S. I know because I have run such campaigns and have consulted successfully for various global brands in various sectors.



Oye you were in branding. Me too! Which agency/company?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

Meri jan I'm in loads of things! 



surya kiran said:


> Oye you were in branding. Me too! Which agency/company?


----------



## surya kiran

Hyperion said:


> Meri jan I'm in loads of things!



Was in advertising till 2008/2009. Then moved out used to consult for brands. Now full time into the finance space 

From advertising and branding -----> zero work 
to
Finance -------> full time work

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

Marshmallow said:


> o forgot indian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- @seiko - very calm n friendly person... no ego ever seen
> 
> 2- @Aka123 very very well behaved n neutral person
> 
> 2- @Ayush is very balanced n down to earth but as laggin behind in studies so not gud to make him a mod lol jk
> 
> last but not the least,the Mother of all recommendations is non other than @arp2041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangladeshies wud be on run for sure



ME, Marsha?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

Dillinger said:


> ME, Marsha?



o haha....i forgot...soz...

ofcourse your on top of thm....da most knowledgable,can talk abt any topic in detail n wid xtreme patience........like when if even somone throws a rock at u,u still reply wid limits....which is best thing being a mod!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Dillinger

Marshmallow said:


> o haha....i forgot...soz...
> 
> ofcourse your on top of thm....da most knowledgable,can talk abt any topic in detail n wid xtreme patience........like when if even somone throws a rock at u,u still reply wid limits....which is best thing being a mod!



Thank you Marsha. Actually I do threaten to kill people, mainly @Armstrong- I keep coming up with more insane ways to end him.

Pick one- Crushed underneath a feces smeared bottom of a buffalo.

OR

Left in the tender care of Hinduguy with no way of escape.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## arp2041

Hyperion said:


> Meri jan I'm in loads of things!



Was I out for too long or your tastes have CHANGED???

Din't know that you call "JAAN" to men also................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## EagleEyes

Hosseini said:


> So it is not against the rules to talk in another language besides English? If that is so I will speak Farsi from now on here...



No, it is against the rules. Other languages only in members club.
 @Imran Khan @GURU DUTT

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Imran Khan

WebMaster said:


> No, it is against the rules. Other languages only in members club.
> 
> @Imran Khan @GURU DUTT



we are so sorry sir i was just cooling down situation

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Marshmallow said:


> o forgot indian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- @seiko - very calm n friendly person... no ego ever seen
> 
> 2- @Aka123 very very well behaved n neutral person
> 
> 2- @Ayush is very balanced n down to earth but as laggin behind in studies so not gud to make him a mod lol jk
> 
> last but not the least,the Mother of all recommendations is non other than @arp2041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangladeshies wud be on run for sure



n Marsha.... u r the best mate..  

also I'm sad that Talon is not in PDF anymore....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pboy

Aka123 said:


> n Marsha.... u r the best mate..
> 
> *also I'm sad that Talon is not in PDF anymore.*...



Why did she leave?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

Hyperion said:


> Webby, seriously, after reading the convo between you and MK, a question comes to mind: Does PDF really have that much wide audience (juice if you will), that it could somehow be the "agent of change" regarding US media's perceptions of Pakistan? I think it to be a long shot at best. National media (of all nations), mostly toe the line as laid out by a State, it can't be even influenced by mega-budget consultancies / lobbying.
> 
> As per my experience, keeping a forum with 50,000+ members online must in itself be one tough job, let alone having a dedicated media arm. I mean, unless you are seriously funded for basics (cloud computing, development of custom PHP classes, db management, security, backups), and then some for the man-hours that you must be putting in yourself......... it must be a nightmare!
> 
> My two cents: If Pakistan needs positive e-media exposure (Organic/Viral) plus print-media, it needs to pour in millions upon millions of dollars into this media war. It costs a lots of money, and yes, it can be done. No question about it. However, as everyone knows, there is no free lunch!
> 
> P.S. I know because I have run such campaigns and have consulted successfully for various global brands in various sectors.



Hi,

You answered the question yourself----50000 members is no chicken-sh-it feat to accomplish. Possibly the largest defence forum in the world----.

When you got those numbers----you---by default have the voice to be listened to.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Pboy said:


> Why did she leave?



I don't know why, I just know that she is not in PDF anymore. Probably @Marshmallow might know.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MastanKhan

jaibi said:


> @Hyperion @WebMaster
> 
> I have an idea by which PDF can be a force.
> 
> First there are a number of things we should notice, firstly, in strategic studies, Pakistanis are extremely underrepresented. I can count about 20 or so Pakistanis in key journals that publish research papers and opinion papers for think tanks and academia.
> 
> Second, there is no authoritative source online, I mean like a manual, for Pakistani defence and strategic studies by any Pakistanis, there is one by Harvard university.
> 
> Now, if we could do just two things, hold a blog with opinons by our TTs and great posters. Perhaps we could link up our individual blogs, by link, I mean.
> 
> Secondly, if we could train our TTs, I can help, to send academic papers in the articles and get them published, we could start having our impact.
> 
> Thirdly, we could also host interviews, articles and profiles of various important military personalities and send our articles to various newspapers to host and link them up to PDF.
> 
> Slowly but surely we woudl start making an impact. It would be cost effective, I don't think we would even need to put in a single penny. We could release an annual defence in PDF form to everyone to load, it could include our military's updates, battles, victories and important strategic development and direction for future.



Hi,

Only if you knew for how long I have asked for it. This board should have introduced its list of POINTMAN to the LA Times NY TIMES Washington post, CNN, Foxnews, MSNBC on a regular basis.

Just a simple letter on regular basis----we are 50 k strong defence forum---we would like to have say on pak afg u s issue.

Somebody would have listened----you just needed a foot in the door----.

Ar crucial moments in the the war---the analysts of this board---who were either completely wrong or had no clue as to what was happening---or about the real u s technology and the lack of strength of the pak military---or about the JF17's begining---those members should have been terminated from their TT, MOD, etc post and made regular members---.

Specially Blain2, Agnostic muslim----were so poor and pathetic in their analysis---that when the sh-it hit the fan---they simply chose to disappear for awhile----. They should have been kicked off from their perches---.

These kinds of terminations are a must for a healthy and progressive national group---it makes those who have been incompetent and negligent in their analysis---work harder---it forces them to learn to get back in the limelight----.

MuradK should never been made TT vice chair---because he had nothing to contribute---. When I grow old---my youngsters would say the same for me as well---it is the way of nature---.

As for now---you can talk as much---but there has been so much negative said about pakistan---only a miracle will change things between pak and u s public---.

Pakistan needs a 'winemaker'---someone who can make wine from water.

This management also needs to learn that not all decisions can be democratic 100% of the time. Sometimes the decisions need to be made on a whim---spur of the moment or on a run---and there is nothing wrong with that.

When first time---the discussion of TT chairperson came up many years ago---amongst the TT members ( TT members existed before the TT chairman and vice chairman came into being )----I had suggested that the first TT should be for 3 months rotation have 2 or 3 TT chairs and then go for the most competitive----but how disgusting it is that the most incompetent member of TT got chosen as TT and that also for 2 years from the gitgo---a man who could only steal articles from other magazines and post it as his own---.

What I could never understand---why was MURADK made vice TT chairperson---on what basis----and I want to ask him this question as well----what has your contribution to this board been to deserve that position other than possibly financial----or a past hero.

Sir---you were clueless of what this 21st century warfare was and what american was upto and what the consequences would be to pakistan if it did not take on the terrorists head on from day one.Why did you take that post.

Muradk you were also clueless as to how long would it take for JF 17 to be integrated into service alongwith Blain2 and agnostic muslim and many others.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Only if you knew for how long I have asked for it. This board should have introduced its list of POINTMAN to the LA Times NY TIMES Washington post, CNN, Foxnews, MSNBC on a regular basis.
> 
> Just a simple letter on regular basis----we are 50 k strong defence forum---we would like to have say on pak afg u s issue.
> 
> Somebody would have listened----you just needed a foot in the door----.
> 
> Ar crucial moments in the the war---the analysts of this board---who were either completely wrong or had no clue as to what was happening---or about the real u s technology and the lack of strength of the pak military---or about the JF17's begining---those members should have been terminated from their TT, MOD, etc post and made regular members---.
> 
> Specially Blain2, Agnostic muslim----were so poor and pathetic in their analysis---that when the sh-it hit the fan---they simply chose to disappear for awhile----. They should have been kicked off from their perches---.
> 
> MuradK should never been made TT vice chair---because he had nothing to contribute---. When I grow old---my youngsters would say the same for me as well---it is the way of nature---.
> 
> As for now---you can talk as much---but there has been so much negative said about pakistan---only a miracle will change things between pak and u s public---.
> 
> Pakistan needs a 'winemaker'---someone who can make wine from water.
> 
> This management also needs to learn that not all decisions can be democratic 100% of the time. Sometimes the decisions need to be made on a whim---spur of the moment or on a run---and there is nothing wrong with that.



Hello, it's my first time interacting with you and I'm happy to come across someone who is thinking like me. 

I have a few strategies and I will continue to put them up and I am hopeful that something would come up. I would do it alone if I have to but I will push articles about Pakistani strategy, her military and people by someone living in the midst of it. IA, I really think PDF will be a great spring board for it. 

I really do not know about the history here but I have come across some great minds here on the board, the thing is that people are searching about Pakistan and in defence related hits PDF comes across so we are having an impact just a little more focused effort would greatly increase our impact. 

I will continue to collaborate with you on the ideas, I'm hopeful about the future.

Pakistan zindabad!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MastanKhan

http://www.justsaypictures.com/images/think-tank.jpg

From stupid and funny.


----------



## Leader

Marshmallow said:


> how can i forget my PTI frends
> 
> 8- @Leader very very reasonble person
> 
> 9- @Jazzbot very decent bro n yet always to the point
> 
> 10 @mafiya i think he can handle da job so very much



thanks for the kind words @Marshmallow

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## GURU DUTT

Marshmallow said:


> o forgot indian friends
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1- @seiko - very calm n friendly person... no ego ever seen
> 
> 2- @Aka123 very very well behaved n neutral person
> 
> 2- @Ayush is very balanced n down to earth but as laggin behind in studies so not gud to make him a mod lol jk
> 
> last but not the least,the Mother of all recommendations is non other than @arp2041
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bangladeshies wud be on run for sure



hamne kya gunah kitya tha bibi jo aap is gareeb ko bhool gaye


----------



## MastanKhan

jaibi said:


> Hello, it's my first time interacting with you and I'm happy to come across someone who is thinking like me.
> 
> I have a few strategies and I will continue to put them up and I am hopeful that something would come up. I would do it alone if I have to but I will push articles about Pakistani strategy, her military and people by someone living in the midst of it. IA, I really think PDF will be a great spring board for it.
> 
> I really do not know about the history here but I have come across some great minds here on the board, the thing is that people are searching about Pakistan and in defence related hits PDF comes across so we are having an impact just a little more focused effort would greatly increase our impact.
> 
> I will continue to collaborate with you on the ideas, I'm hopeful about the future.
> 
> Pakistan zindabad!



Hi,

We used to have a pakistani member ANG---a professional living and working in the U S---exceptional insight---but got beat up by the ordinary---. Wanted a leadership role---but was told---to take a hike---.

The stage the we are at---your input regarding the image of pakistan---it ain't gonna do anything---. For pakistan---the train has left the station 5 + years ago---they chose ordinary---and Allah has listened to their wants and needs and given them what they desired---.

When people are exclusively talking negative about you and you have not responded to that in a positive and strong manner---the people can retort that you had the oppurtunity to speak up---you kept quiet at your own peril.

So---at times I have wondered about who and what the Webmaster is---and what his priorities are other than pakistan. I have often wondered at him Asim Aquil and so many others---what kind of people they are---when they have had such a strong platform too speak from---when they have people at their disposal to take a stand for pakistan in its moment of despair in the world forum---what stopped them to take the chance.

What it looks like is that this forum must be generating some good income and resource for them to keep and maintain the status quo that they wanted---and as far as fighting for pakistan is concerned---the intellect of Asim Aquil is such that he would pick up a rifle and he and his son would die for pakistan on the streets of Lahore---but to play the mind games with the americans---as he cannot do it---so won't allow anyone else to.

This is what the true mindset of the managers of this board has been----at first it used to be that pak military is not iraqi military---it would teach the americans a lesson---Blain2, agnostic muslim, fatman, muradk, Asim aquil and many others---but when the pak military got spanked hard and the powers to be announced their impotency---these pepole went into hybernation.

During the Musharraf regime---I believe that this board had the destiny changing capabilities for pakistan in the world forum.

These F--- never knew the POWER THAT THEY HAD AND AS THEY COULD NOT COMPREHEND THEIR POSITON AND STRENGTH---.

My personal and life experiences has forced me to believe that ALLAH gives in so many strange and different ways and if we do not know from which known way it is coming from---we decide that Allah's help is not there----till in my hindsight and moment of despair I have cried out to my Lord of my shortcomings in not understanding HIS WAYS.

I will just give a small example---I applied for a job at a certain place and was not hired---it made me furious---I was able---I was capable---I could move mountains---the job was extremely desirable---working for number 1 honda dealership in the world---next time they advertised---I applied again---it took me 7 years to get the job---applied twice a year---Out of 50---once hired from the very 1st month---I was in the top 5th 6th position in sales---.

I was angry and pissed off at them for not hiring me sooner---and left them after 6 months. Many a years down the road---when I looked back---I found out----that they were not hiring for sales people---they were looking for future managers for their businesses that they were planning on acquiring down the road. So---10 years after that---I came to find out that the colleagues that I worked with---were in the position of general managers / general sales managers in the salary range of $250000 a year to $750000 a year and I was barely hitting close the 6 figure income---. And as I complained to my LORD that so many of these guys could not even hold my pen---I came to the realization that it was me who had failed and not my LORD. Now that I am older----I look back and see that HE gave me so many oppurtunities over the years---and the failure was wholely and solely mine.

In a similar manner---Allah had given pakistan the oppurtunity in the name and form of 9/11---and the pakistaniis got busy in arguing that it was a conspiracy and the americans did it to themsleves and this and that. They never stopped to think for a moment that they were not being blamed---they had nothing to do with it---they were being paid to kill a saudi terrorist AKA Osama Bin Laden and thus in killing him---pakistan may come out of it smelling like roses----but being pakistanis that we are---we decided that coming out smelling like roses is against our manly manhood---we would rather be coming out smelling like the sh-it house that we been living in.

In the end---Allah gave pakistan what THEY ASKED FOR & WHAT THEY DESERVED---Asif Zardari---. If the nation had any character left in it---it would rather ceased to exist than be ruled by by Asif Ali zardari---.

So---my question to you---do you understnad the significance of the book---HUNT FOR RED OCTOBER--BY TOM CLANCY---when it first came out in I believe in 1985 and if you do---the what are your thoughts about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

^^^ Mastan....if you can promote Pakistan in any way...just do it.
Our cyber entities mattter not. Pakistan matters.
I have tons of disagreements with how this website is run and even wrote a goodbye note back in June after my skirmish with Turkish members and their moderator.
But this website is still is potent tool for promoting Pakistan.

I agree with many points you raise..
The management here has been failing to use the members to the best of their capacity.
Hope new management can fix that.
There was a time when members with technical knowledge used to be here and lots of weapons and military tech related topics were writte.
Even i found this website after googling for some weapon systems .
But now if you google for weapon systems,it takes you to other websites because technical people are gone and no technical discussions happen here anymore.

Same for promotion criteria..
I see Naswar thread trolls as ''jr.thinktanks'' on basis of their good chat in a chat thread...
Thats no good critaria i say...
Pro pakistan, good knowledge and insight of current affairs,and command of defence tech matter... These things should be criteria for promotions.Not favouritism.

No wonder the website consistantly fails to get any well written articles to be published in news papers and on front page.
Because most of those promoted to Blue,red and light blue simply cant write and lack comprehension skills.

What type of write ups you expect from a group of people who waste all day in a Naswar chat thread? And yet they are ''promoted''.

And i am not even talking about the ''yellow people'' the int'mods...who surprise surprise...can ban Pakistanis from commenting in their section,if they dont like them...and thats very encouraging for Pakistani members.not.

But despite my disagreements i rather have this website keep Promoting Pakistan in any which way.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

@MastanKhan i totally agree with your point that this being a Pakistani website does nothing to negate the storm of peopoganda against Pakistan on the internet.
In its current form,the website is promoting other countries far more than Pakistan and this needs to change.


----------



## jaibi

@MastanKhan @Dreamreaper , it's sad what has happened but I think this is more like a platform and we should encourage positivity and academic discussions. From my own experience it has been quite receptive of that and I think that we can make a difference. Why not we do our best and let the management roll as it deems fit, there has to be a reason that this site is able to handle so much traffic. So why not we do what we can?


----------



## Safriz

jaibi said:


> @MastanKhan @Dreamreaper , it's sad what has happened but I think this is more like a platform and we should encourage positivity and academic discussions. From my own experience it has been quite receptive of that and I think that we can make a difference. Why not we do our best and let the management roll as it deems fit, there has to be a reason that this site is able to handle so much traffic. So why not we do what we can?



There is a term ''neiche market''.
If you tap into neiche market you get more clients.
Positive vibes about Pakistan....promoting Pakistan in a positive way.... Counter acting negative propoganda against Pakistan....that is neiche market as nobody does it.

I go around the internet,commenting on BLA blogs and websites....and other anti Pakistan websites arguing with traitors and anti pakistan elements ans most of the time i find myself alone doing that.
On the contrary try writing against Israel on the internet and you will find somebody arguing with you soon.
How big is isreal in terms of internet users? Compared to Pakistan they are small but put effort in keeping up their image via internet by counter arguing and negating anything writren against them on internet.

We Pakistanis fail spectacularly to do that and no other country us targetted more on the internet than Pakistan.

Charity begins at home. I see so much anti Pakistan Army.. Anti Pakistan and anti Islam propoganda here.
Under freedom of speech that is deemed fit by site management and i am not going into that debate.

My point being,if you allow negative news about Pakistan....encourage members to counter argue that...
I used to do that here,but i used to be a lone wolf most of the time.

About TT and Jr.TT..
Make yourself useful...Create a threas in your hidden section and post links from websites,blogs,facebook pages which write negative propoganda against Pakistan and then go there and counter argue that...

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaibi

Dreamreaper said:


> There is a term ''neiche market''.
> If you tap into neiche market you get more clients.
> Positive vibes about Pakistan....promoting Pakistan in a positive way.... Counter acting negative propoganda against Pakistan....that is neiche market as nobody does it.
> 
> I go around the internet,commenting on BLA blogs and websites....and other anti Pakistan websites arguing with traitors and anti pakistan elements ans most of the time i find myself alone doing that.
> On the contrary try writing against Israel on the internet and you will find somebody arguing with you soon.
> How big is isreal in terms of internet users? Compared to Pakistan they are small but put effort in keeping up their image via internet by counter arguing and negating anything writren against them on internet.
> 
> We Pakistanis fail spectacularly to do that and no other country us targetted more on the internet than Pakistan.
> 
> Charity begins at home. I see so much anti Pakistan Army.. Anti Pakistan and anti Islam propoganda here.
> Under freedom of speech that is deemed fit by site management and i am not going into that debate.
> 
> My point being,if you allow negative news about Pakistan....encourage members to counter argue that...
> I used to do that here,but i used to be a lone wolf most of the time.
> 
> About TT and Jr.TT..
> Make yourself useful...Create a threas in your hidden section and post links from websites,blogs,facebook pages which write negative propoganda against Pakistan and then go there and counter argue that...



The Israeli government has a programme that moniters the internet for anti-Israeli sentiments and engages them. I think that illustrating positivity or accuracy would be more benefitial than countering negativity. I have already done so, I'm hopeful about the future.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amolthebest

Include some Indians in the management


----------



## GURU DUTT

Amolthebest said:


> Include some Indians in the management



yes all indians vote for me


----------



## Hosseini

WebMaster said:


> No, it is against the rules. Other languages only in members club.
> 
> @Imran Khan @GURU DUTT



Ok Then I will make sure If I see anyone talking ANY language (Including Urdu,Hindu,Turkish) besides ENGLISH I will report them immediately. 

Good Day.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## onionkiller

i strongly recmond @ GURU DUTT AND Imran Khan for pdf managment.


----------



## doppelganger

Who is Elmo?


----------



## PoKeMon

jaibi said:


> The Israeli government has a programme that moniters the internet for anti-Israeli sentiments and engages them.* I think that illustrating positivity or accuracy would be more benefitial than countering negativity*. I have already done so, I'm hopeful about the future.


 @jaibi I defer from this view.

Human race, in general, has huge affinity toward pessimism perhaps way higher than optimism. Negative news draws our attention much better so countering negativeness is the key. Positives can easily be ignored/bypassed.


----------



## jaibi

IND_PAK said:


> @jaibi I defer from this view.
> 
> Human race, in general, has huge affinity toward pessimism perhaps way higher than optimism. Negative news draws our attention much better so countering negativeness is the key. Positives can easily be ignored/bypassed.



That's why we have things like Positive Psychology  we can focus on good things, at least.


----------



## PoKeMon

jaibi said:


> That's why we have things like Positive Psychology  we can focus on good things, at least.



What we can or what we should is actually a non entity here, the point is what we do in general. If you want to showcase something in good light, first counter the negativity around it then go after positives. The sequence is important here for the reasons I have stated above.

In an ideal world positives should come first but then its not an ideal world we live in.


----------



## Irfan Baloch

doppelganger said:


> Who is Elmo?



may god has mercy on your soul

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## nair

Irfan Baloch said:


> may god has mercy on your soul



He is only 7 month old here... and as far as i know elmo was not regular in these 7 months....


----------



## JAT BALWAN

Irfan Baloch said:


> may god has mercy on your soul




only god can have mercy on him .... elmo is too brutal for that... lol

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## araz

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I never was silent---I told them many a times---directly on this board. I was ready to sacrifice myself for pakistan---but webby and his team chose to stay the cowards.
> 
> Nobody stood up for pakistan in the us media---if this board would have pushed me forward and reached out to the media---I would have fought for pakistan's cause tooth and nail---.
> 
> You have only been a member since 2010---I was invited to be a part of this board since 2005. A lots of stuff happened between 05 and 10---.
> 
> I would have never let pakistan be humiliated in the u s media as it was---. The nation that has paid the most for the blunders of the u s military.



Mastan.
A little diplomacy goes a long way and you my man have the charms of the wild cat when it comes to criticizing others. I have yet to see you say an encouraging word about anyone. Man one needs to have a lot of spunk to stand up and do what muradk did l. You do not know the background and the lead scene so I suggest a quiet exit would be appropriate. Sir fatman resigned his commission when zia took power and blain I do not know well enough to say much about.As to taking one for Pakistan the opportunity is still there. Take it and let us see what you are madeup of. You have talked the talk lets see you walk the walk.
Araz

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## indushek

I propose Developreo for Mod he is balanced.

Congrats to all the mods with whatever betterment you got.

Nice to see Oscar in top mode there.


----------



## MastanKhan

Araz,

Thank your for your post. What does fatman's leaving during Zia, has to do with the leadership of this board during u s invasion of afg---. He had a conscientious choice to make and he did---but what does that have to do with his ability to lead from the front on this board---. What does that have to do with understanding and confronting the american onslaught in afg and pakistan's reaction.

As for Muradk---you say that he took a stand---a stand against what---for not accepting the over priced bid---. What was it--- 1/2 MILLION MORE FOR ONE AIRCRAFT---OR WAS IT ONE MILLION bribe for each aircraft---. So what was the big deal if the price was 26 mil or 27 mil. 

The question to be asked was---is this a capable aircraft and is it the answer to our problem. The answer was---it was a capable aircraft---it was an answer to our then problem---.

Then the result should have been to swallow the PRIDE---take the step forward and do what was needed---make the purchase---and when the time was right---confront those who committed the crime.

Let me put it this way---If a jew was out to make a procurement in the 60's and 70's for major weapons systems for israel---and he knew first hand that the man in power had his hand in the cookie jar---it would not have stopped him to make the deal---because the security of israel came first and foremost---what's the big deal about a few bucks---if israel survives tomorrow---we will get our money back and the culprit will [pay with his life.

Charm is the last thing in my dictionary---I never had it---I never will. I never ask to be charmed nor will I su-ck up. For me---charm is a sign of DECEIT---.

Charm is something that maybe good in times of peace but not in war---.

Pakistan has no oppurtunity left---it is mayhem and misery for times to come---there was oppurtunity and you guys floundered it---. You have absolutely no clue the power that this board yielded.

Araz---let me ask you this---you took the position of vice chair for TT---in all honesty---put your hand over your heart---what did you really contribute in your tenure---what strategies and game plans did you come up with to take on any problem---what original plan did you have of addressing the terrorist issue or that of law and order. Except for some 'feel good' stories about paf what was your real contribution.

You remind me of Bahadur Shah Zafar---during the war of independence he favoured his son to lead against the british---his son an incompetent man---a waste of a prodigee---because Zafar's wife wanted his sone to be the next king---but when defeat was obvious Zafar turns to Gen Bakht Khan and asks him to take charge---.


----------



## MastanKhan

Araz,

Why did I need charm---I saw my motherland being destroyed piece by a piece and I reacted to that---and just because I had no charm---you guys banded together against me. 

Is this what you have been trying to tell me---just because I did not kiss and tell was the reason behind all this charade---is that why ANG was castigated----.

I pity you people---you are the true sons of your fathers---when the nations were being destroyed---they were busy fighting over petty issues and keeping good men down----. Are you guys any different---.


----------



## doppelganger

Lots of emotions here. @MastanKhan , I like Fatman sir. Does everyone have to talk non stop and write multiple pages to really make a contribution in your eyes ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

He would ban me instantly! 



indushek said:


> I propose Developreo for Mod he is balanced.
> 
> Congrats to all the mods with whatever betterment you got.
> 
> Nice to see Oscar in top mode there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onionkiller

@WebMaster. with duo respect. sir ban should be just for a one day. in very serius matter ban should be for three day. if that member make again and again those mistakes than ban should be for fifteen days. sir long ban irritates us. we love pdf very much, and you know mostly indian members ban. its my humble request plz reduce the time period of ban. thanks in advance very kind sir ji.


----------



## Kompromat

onionkiller said:


> @WebMaster. with duo respect. sir ban should be just for a one day. in very serius matter ban should be for three day. if that member make again and again those mistakes than ban should be for fifteen days. sir long ban irritates us. we love pdf very much, and you know mostly indian members ban. its my humble request plz reduce the time period of ban. thanks in advance very kind sir ji.



We already have 'short term bans' in operation.


----------



## onionkiller

Aeronaut said:


> We already have 'short term bans' in operation.



my dear respectable sir ji . i am saying that there should be ban just for one day. last time i gotta ban 7+ days. sir i love this forum. plz dnt ban me again. personal request.


----------



## Kompromat

onionkiller said:


> my dear respectable sir ji . i am saying that there should be ban just for one day. last time i gotta ban 7+ days. sir i love this forum. plz dnt ban me again. personal request.



It depends, on how bad your rule breach is  , we do hand out short bans for minor offenses as well as warnings and infractions.


----------



## onionkiller

Aeronaut said:


> It depends, on how bad your rule breach is  , we do hand out short bans for minor offenses as well as warnings and infractions.



glad to know this. very thanks sir ji.


----------



## SQ8

MastanKhan said:


> I pity you people---you are the true sons of your fathers---when the nations were being destroyed---they were busy fighting over petty issues and keeping good men down----. Are you guys any different---.



What were you upto when the nation that has been destroyed and handed down to us was in that process?
Student union at KU protesting against the corruption? Againt military rule? Performing R&D for Nuclear program? Studying abroad to return and impart benefits from that knowledge by setting up a business or improving manufacturing?
What?

After all, you were part of the very generation you critique that left my generation this mess and then critique us. 
Your advice is well solicited but a personal example would go a long way... Perhaps that is the reason you are increasingly the target of ire and considered a grumpy old man much like someone who claims to be a WWII Vet and talks about Omaha beach but never tells anyone where they were in that fight.

Or let me put it this way, where did you go wrong in the stages where we all are now that you feel if you were in our position in the same odds and in the same generally irrelevant position we occupy in Pakistani decision making .. we can make a difference(beyond what we can with all our limitation) with a magic formula?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## indushek

Hyperion said:


> He would ban me instantly!



I actually want to ban you right now if i could for getting all the kids into naswarwille 

Look at that @Dillinger kid was fine till he got into your company, isliye bade bolte hai beta bure doston ke saath mat ghumna.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

indushek said:


> I actually want to ban you right now if i could for getting all the kids into naswarwille
> 
> Look at that @Dillinger kid was fine till he got into your company, isliye bade bolte hai beta bure doston ke saath mat ghumna.



Very presumptuous of you, what makes you think poor Hype has anything to do with me being a general douche.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indushek

Oscar said:


> I wish something like that would happen to my bank account. Money just keeps multiplying.



Just watched "the dude" a week back for the first time, u don't fit the bill. I mean the dude can't be in a responsible position can he 



Dillinger said:


> Very presumptuous of you, what makes you think poor Hype has anything to do with me being a general douche.



Hence the tongue in cheek in end  like this 

I know u guys tight so thought of tagging you along

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dillinger

indushek said:


> Just watched "the dude" a week back for the first time, u don't fit the bill. I mean the dude can't be in a responsible position can he
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tongue in cheek in end  like this
> 
> I know u guys tight so thought of tagging you along



Arre sahib sab chalta hai.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Huda

jaibi said:


> @Hyperion @WebMaster
> 
> I have an idea by which PDF can be a force.
> 
> First there are a number of things we should notice, firstly, in strategic studies, Pakistanis are extremely underrepresented. I can count about 20 or so Pakistanis in key journals that publish research papers and opinion papers for think tanks and academia.
> 
> Second, there is no authoritative source online, I mean like a manual, for Pakistani defence and strategic studies by any Pakistanis, there is one by Harvard university.
> 
> Now, if we could do just two things, hold a blog with opinons by our TTs and great posters. Perhaps we could link up our individual blogs, by link, I mean.
> 
> Secondly, if we could train our TTs, I can help, to send academic papers in the articles and get them published, we could start having our impact.
> *
> Thirdly, we could also host interviews, articles and profiles of various important military personalities and send our articles to various newspapers to host and link them up to PDF. *
> 
> Slowly but surely we woudl start making an impact. It would be cost effective, I don't think we would even need to put in a single penny. We could release an annual defence in PDF form to everyone to load, it could include our military's updates, battles, victories and important strategic development and direction for future.




It'd be great platform..All ideas are good but i found this one more interested ..through this We can be active on ground as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## SQ8

indushek said:


> Just watched "the dude" a week back for the first time, u don't fit the bill. I mean the dude can't be in a responsible position can he
> 
> 
> 
> Hence the tongue in cheek in end  like this
> 
> I know u guys tight so thought of tagging you along



His Dudeness was responsible for ensuring a bowling victory.. El Duderino was responsible without taking any responsibility.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## jaibi

Mirzay said:


> It'd be great platform..All ideas are good but i found this one more interested ..through this We can be active on ground as well.



Mirzay, you can help. I am making a team to see this done. Check out my first project, if you would like to join please email me at jaibi@defence.pk

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Huda

jaibi said:


> Mirzay, you can help. I am making a team to see this done. Check out my first project, if you would like to join please email me at jaibi@defence.pk



I don't have any idea about web desgining stuffs so...
But I like to be a part in other projects specially in this one
Great effort @jaibi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onionkiller

@jaibi. sir why you delete my thread. no comparison with india ? or sir indian members cant post about pakistan ? plz explain sir me new member. thanks in advance

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Durrak

It'll be my pleasure to become part of it ..


----------



## jaibi

Mirzay said:


> I don't have any idea about web desgining stuffs so...
> But I like to be a part in other projects specially in this one
> Great effort @jaibi



I need compilers and editors too, Mirzay, it's not just designers. I've not been able to find one so I was asking for them but I need other good people as well. 

So please do join up and email me. I would be preparing a detailed presentation about what we are doing and how.



onionkiller said:


> @jaibi. sir why you delete my thread. no comparison with india ? or sir indian members cant post about pakistan ? plz explain sir me new member. thanks in advance



I am not a moderator, onion, I cannot delete any threads. It must have been a mod, read up on the site rules and ask @Aeronaut , perhaps he moved the thread in another section.



M-48 said:


> It'll be my pleasure to become part of it ..



If you are joining then please email me jaibi@defence.pk I will email you what we are going to do and how.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Durrak

@Mirzay is good ...


----------



## SQ8

onionkiller said:


> @jaibi. sir why you delete my thread. no comparison with india ? or sir indian members cant post about pakistan ? plz explain sir me new member. thanks in advance



No VS threads are allowed as such or are monitored for quality.Please read the rules on who can create and post what.


----------



## Safriz

To be honest......all this ''multi nationalsm'' on PDF has taken its toll.
Here any little dinky from a certain nationality who just joined the forum can insult members with years spent here and contributed thosands of posts.
Foreign nationalities who join here,should be taught to resopect Pakistan and Pakistanis,and Pakistanis should be handled by Pakistani moderators only.
Not somebody from abroad,as no need of it,plenty of capable Pakistanis here.

If you disagree with me...go on a foreign nationality forum and try to push around their members,you will be out before you know it.


----------



## SQ8

Dreamreaper said:


> To be honest......all this ''multi nationalsm'' on PDF has taken its toll.
> Here any little dinky from a certain nationality who just joined the forum can insult members with years spent here and *contributed thosands of posts.*



Sorry, but that is the worst criteria to judge a person. Who gives a hoot if those thousands of posts are full of crap. By that logic a gossip news reporter whose only reason for existence is to use pithy language and write low quality columns should get more respect than someone who writes for the economist but began recently.

Post count is NO value in my view nor does it matter. What matters is post quality. One with a 100 good posts is better than one with 10000 pathetic ones.

And our attitude is preciously why we have 50000 members when those of foreign nationality have less. Their intolerance for opinion that does not match theirs is their downfall.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

Oscar said:


> Sorry, but that is the worst criteria to judge a person. Who gives a hoot if those thousands of posts are full of crap. By that logic a gossip news reporter whose only reason for existence is to use pithy language and write low quality columns should get more respect than someone who writes for the economist but began recently.
> 
> Post count is NO value in my view nor does it matter. What matters is post quality. One with a 100 good posts is better than one with 10000 pathetic ones.
> 
> And our attitude is preciously why we have 50000 members when those of foreign nationality have less. Their intolerance for opinion that does not match theirs is their downfall.



Two things.
Gossip posts in members club dont increase your post count,so if a post is adding up a member's post count,it is a worthy post,being non gossip.

Second point is if ''Activity'' is not a criteria for giving regard to a member,then i am sorry your standards are flawed.
No wonder members who last logged in years ago are still ''rank holders'' while members who regularly contribute and hence have higher post counts are common sheep.
Thirdly your comment is flawed in totality.....or naswar corner members wouldnt have been moderators and rank holders...because naswar corner is a ''gossip'' thread (Although i dont have a problem with them).

But your comment is discouraging towards all ''active'' members.
And goes to show...being active here is waste of time.


And about your take on foreign nationalities.
Yes you have increased foreign nationality activities here,but reduced Pakistani nationality activity here. So there.


----------



## Durrak

Dreamreaper said:


> Two things.
> Gossip posts in members club dont increase your post count,so if a post is adding up a member's post count,it is a worthy post,being non gossip.
> 
> Second point is if ''Activity'' is not a criteria for giving regard to a member,then i am sorry your standards are flawed.
> No wonder members who last logged in years ago are still ''rank holders'' while members who regularly contribute and hence have higher post counts are common sheep.
> Thirdly your comment is flawed in totality.....or naswar corner members wouldnt have been moderators and rank holders...because naswar corner is a ''gossip'' thread (Although i dont have a problem with them).
> 
> But your comment is discouraging towards all ''active'' members.
> And goes to show...being active here is waste of time.
> 
> 
> And about your take on foreign nationalities.
> Yes you have increased foreign nationality activities here,but reduced Pakistani nationality activity here. So there.



You're absolutely right brother ... 


Now please would you take back @Hyperion 's rank ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Dreamreaper said:


> Two things.
> Gossip posts in members club dont increase your post count,so if a post is adding up a member's post count,it is a worthy post,being non gossip.
> 
> Second point is if ''Activity'' is not a criteria for giving regard to a member,then i am sorry your standards are flawed.
> No wonder members who last logged in years ago are still ''rank holders'' while members who regularly contribute and hence have higher post counts are common sheep.
> Thirdly your comment is flawed in totality.....or naswar corner members wouldnt have been moderators and rank holders...because naswar corner is a ''gossip'' thread (Although i dont have a problem with them).
> 
> But your comment is discouraging towards all ''active'' members.
> And goes to show...being active here is waste of time.



Your own post is your falling. The fact that poor posts for you are only in the gossip section and not other places, meaning that you would rather get away with pithy comments on serious discussions such as "Racist Turks" or otherwise just because you managed to rake up similar posts along the way. 
Moreover, in your efforts to prove your self defeating argument.. you chose members who were excellent contributors before they started their gossip circle. As for the Activity of the long standing ranked members, they still choose to contribute and efforts like the ones taken in Jr TT is ensure that stagnation does not occur. However, quality and not quantity was also a precedent for that group. 

So in all three arguments you presented, the only common thing was your own interests after your behaviour cost you your reputation. However, despite that and your so called declaration in your signature that you do not post here anymore; you are here complaining of not being taken as a holy-cow just on the fact that you and many others have been around here for long and post regularly(regardless of whether it is constructive or destructive) should be given more leverage then members who contribute something intelligent in 8 out of 10 of their posts. Even when there is leverage given to old hands on certain counts when they arent being total delinquents.

So NO, I do not regret our policies of ensuring that quality posts continue to exist and the rest regardless of their brand loyalty in resorting to trash talk every other thread are dealt on equal terms. The results of the so called loyalist policies you propose are out there on the www to see.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Marshmallow

Dreamreaper said:


> Two things.
> Gossip posts in members club dont increase your post count,so if a post is adding up a member's post count,it is a worthy post,being non gossip.
> 
> Second point is if ''Activity'' is not a criteria for giving regard to a member,then i am sorry your standards are flawed.
> No wonder members who last logged in years ago are still ''rank holders'' while members who regularly contribute and hence have higher post counts are common sheep.
> Thirdly your comment is flawed in totality.....*or naswar corner members wouldnt have been moderators and rank holders*...because naswar corner is a ''gossip'' thread (Although i dont have a problem with them).
> 
> But your comment is discouraging towards all ''active'' members.
> And goes to show...being active here is waste of time.
> 
> 
> And about your take on foreign nationalities.
> Yes you have increased foreign nationality activities here,but reduced Pakistani nationality activity here. So there.



i do agree its a gossip corner but u know some of the members from there do have xperience n ability to talk on serious things like Defence,Politics,Culture,Religion....

some of them havnt been moderators due to this gossip corner n post count but they are capable....

Jaibi is one xample.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

@Oscar

You don't have to toe the line. Let it loose, it always runs back to roost.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Aeronaut said:


> @Oscar
> 
> You don't have to toe the line. Let it loose, it always runs back to roost.



Its not about toeing the line. Its about sending a message that whether you joined yesterday or five years ago. Have 20 or 2000 posts.. you are NOT a holy cow based on that criteria. Its your post quality that determines your respect and how you are treated.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Durrak

Dreamreaper said:


> I was not talking to you.



  



Oscar said:


> Its not about toeing the line. Its about sending a message that whether you joined yesterday or five years ago. Have 20 or 2000 posts.. you are NOT a holy cow based on that criteria. Its your post quality that determines your respect and how you are treated.



Insulting posts would be tolerated ????


----------



## Huda

M-48 said:


> :
> 
> Insulting posts would be tolerated ????




One has to tolerate it by Mods.


----------



## Safriz

Oscar said:


> Your own post is your falling. The fact that poor posts for you are only in the gossip section and not other places, meaning that you would rather get away with pithy comments on serious discussions such as "Racist Turks" or otherwise just because you managed to rake up similar posts along the way.
> Moreover, in your efforts to prove your self defeating argument.. you chose members who were excellent contributors before they started their gossip circle. As for the Activity of the long standing ranked members, they still choose to contribute and efforts like the ones taken in Jr TT is ensure that stagnation does not occur. However, quality and not quantity was also a precedent for that group.
> 
> So in all three arguments you presented, the only common thing was your own interests after your behaviour cost you your reputation. However, despite that and your so called declaration in your signature that you do not post here anymore; you are here complaining of not being taken as a holy-cow just on the fact that you and many others have been around here for long and post regularly(regardless of whether it is constructive or destructive) should be given more leverage then members who contribute something intelligent in 8 out of 10 of their posts. Even when there is leverage given to old hands on certain counts when they arent being total delinquents.
> 
> So NO, I do not regret our policies of ensuring that quality posts continue to exist and the rest regardless of their brand loyalty in resorting to trash talk every other thread are dealt on equal terms. The results of the so called loyalist policies you propose are out there on the www to see.



Ok..lets agree with your argument that post count doesnt matter (and i am in no mood to talk abou Turks).
So the moderation team fails spectacularly in deleting or restricting trash talk in ''non gossip'' sections. Bcause that is the only way post counts of members can increase,despite talking garbage outside members club.
So thanks for your admission,try to fix it.

Members who write complex and illegible acronyms abundantly such as C4I and many such are considered quality posts,i know that.....and yes,also posing as some ''insider'' with some national secrets at hand,is also criteria for quality member.
Members who act as catalysts and actually populate the forum by taking part in discussions .
Big examples are spring onion and Imran khan.(The guy who added 10,000+ military pictures to a ''military forum'')

I know yours and your team's grudge against me wont let you listen to even my legitimate suggestions,as your and specially this Aero guy's vendetta against me and some others is not based on lack of quality...its just personal and thats fine.

Anyway it was worth a try......trying to talk logically to the wall called ''team PDF".


----------



## SQ8

M-48 said:


> Insulting posts would be tolerated ????





Mirzay said:


> One has to tolerate it by Mods.



You may report Mod Abuse at GHQ. If members fail to use that facility then it is their fault. After all, if you dont at least try to cry foul then not even on sympathetic voice will be heard. Mods are Human, not machines. 



Dreamreaper said:


> Ok..lets agree with your argument that post count doesnt matter (and i am in no mood to talk abou Turks).
> So the moderation team fails spectacularly in *deleting or restricting trash talk in ''non gossip'' sections. Bcause that is the only way post counts of members can increase,despite talking teash outside members club.*
> So thanks for your admission,try to fix it.
> 
> *Members who write complex and illegible acronyms abundantly such as C4I and many such are considered quality posts,i know that.....and yes,alsi posing as some ''insider'' with some national secrets at hand,is also criteria for quality member.
> Members who act as catalysts and actually populate the forum by taking part in discussions .
> Big examples are spring onion and Imran khan.*
> 
> I know yours and your team's grudge against me wont let you listen to even my legitimate suggestions,as your and specially nis Aero guy's vendetta against me and some others is not based on lack of quality...its just personal and thats fine.
> 
> Anyway it was worth a try......trying to talk logically to the wall called ''team PDF".



Other than your first line which I agree is a failure on our part to effectively spread our efforts.
The rest is all talk of someone who is grabbing at feathers to try and make a crow.

There is no substitute for information or knowledge. It is better to populate the forum with two posts on how Nawaz Sharif's government is mistaken in its policy of reducing petrol subsidies using certain economics or even a simple statement that " _It would be prohibitive for someone like me to pay that much_" rather than making 20 posts of "_Ganja Yindoo Agent_". 

You may fall back on accusations of personal grudges but at this stage your posts reflect you taking that stand and not otherwise.


----------



## Huda

@Oscar 

Mods are partial... but yes there are few good mods among you.... 

All people aren't good in googling things to prove their points if you take it as low quality post it would be okay with them. And i know what a person (who is infected by superiority complex) would do with the complains.


----------



## Kompromat

Oscar said:


> Its not about toeing the line. Its about sending a message that whether you joined yesterday or five years ago. Have 20 or 2000 posts.. you are NOT a holy cow based on that criteria. Its your post quality that determines your respect and how you are treated.



This message cant be understood by people who's brain cells work on a '_boomerang_' frequency. You know that uncool kid in the class no one cares about, who eventually jumps up on the desk out of his inbuilt,'self inflicted' frustration, to pulls his pants down - only to find out not one gave a shitt?


----------



## Safriz

Aeronaut said:


> This message cant be understood by people who's brain cells work on a '_boomerang_' frequency. You know that uncool kid in the class no one cares about, who eventually jumps up on the desk out of his inbuilt,'self inflicted' frustration, to pulls his pants down - only to find out not one gave a shitt?


I was not talking to you...but since you insist....


Thanks for sharing your life story,must have been difficult school days..


----------



## karan.1970

what is @Dreamreaper 's earlier id ?


----------



## Durrak

Oscar said:


> You may report Mod Abuse at GHQ. If members fail to use that facility then it is their fault. After all, if you dont at least try to cry foul then not even on sympathetic voice will be heard. Mods are Human, not machines.



I thought they are machines ...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

Mirzay said:


> @Oscar
> 
> Mods are partial... but yes there are few good mods among you....
> 
> All people aren't good in googling things to prove their points if you take it as low quality post it would be okay with them. And i know what a person (who is infected by superiority complex) would do with the complains.



Its not using google. Its about ensuring that post language is kept on track. And apart from light banter as discussed earlier in this thread there is not much time spent on off topic destructive rants. I have been guilty of the former as well. Hence this reiteration that everyone has to go on QC and nothing else will count for respect. My example in the last post should be enough.



karan.1970 said:


> what is @Dreamreaper 's earlier id ?



Its better to let it lie. 
Suffice to say, the argument remains. Post quality and not quantity are what matters.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

I was talking to Oscar, not to you Dreamreaper.


----------



## jaunty

@Dreamreaper I thought you had left PDF. 



karan.1970 said:


> what is @Dreamreaper 's earlier id ?



Safriz

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Safriz

jaunty said:


> @Dreamreaper I thought you had left PDF.
> 
> 
> 
> Safriz



this is my ghost

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Pboy

Dreamreaper said:


> To be honest......all this ''multi nationalsm'' on PDF has taken its toll.
> Here any little dinky from a certain nationality who just joined the forum can insult members with years spent here and contributed thosands of posts.
> Foreign nationalities who join here,should be taught to resopect Pakistan and Pakistanis,and Pakistanis should be handled by Pakistani moderators only.
> Not somebody from abroad,as no need of it,plenty of capable Pakistanis here.
> 
> If you disagree with me...go on a foreign nationality forum and try to push around their members,you will be out before you know it.



Nationality should not matter. People should learn to respect eachother regardless of their nationality, religion, political view etc 

There are several Pakistani posters who need to learn to respect others just like there are several posters with other nationalities who need to learn it.

Btw, This thread is INTENSE...... Wow.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Alpha1

Pboy said:


> Nationality should not matter. People should learn to respect eachother regardless of their nationality, religion, political view etc
> 
> There are several Pakistani posters who need to learn to respect others just like there are several posters with other nationalities who need to learn it.
> 
> *Btw, This thread is INTENSE...... Wow.*


you have no Idea how intense it actualy is!


----------



## Hulk

I keep coming here thinking one day I will be nominated to something. ..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

indianrabbit said:


> I keep coming here thinking one day I will be nominated to something. ..



If you can learn to keep yourself calm with idiots(as is humanly possible), you are more than likely to be nominated. And quite likely from my PoV.


----------



## onionkiller

Oscar said:


> Sorry, but that is the worst criteria to judge a person. Who gives a hoot if those thousands of posts are full of crap. By that logic a gossip news reporter whose only reason for existence is to use pithy language and write low quality columns should get more respect than someone who writes for the economist but began recently.
> 
> Post count is NO value in my view nor does it matter. What matters is post quality. One with a 100 good posts is better than one with 10000 pathetic ones.
> 
> And our attitude is preciously why we have 50000 members when those of foreign nationality have less. Their intolerance for opinion that does not match theirs is their downfall.



with respect sir ji. there is no 50000+ members in this forum imo. give members permament account delete facility and delete those accounts which are not login till one year. than see how many members are on pdf ? imo just 10000-15000 member maximum.


----------



## SQ8

onionkiller said:


> with respect sir ji. there is no 50000+ members in this forum imo. give members permament account delete facility and delete those accounts which are not login till one year. than see how many members are on pdf ? imo just 10000-15000 member maximum.



Right, well we'll give you that facility.


----------



## onionkiller

Oscar said:


> Right, well we'll give you that facility.



dear sir that was not my question ? i am not talking about my self


----------



## SQ8

onionkiller said:


> dear sir that was not my question ? i am not talking about my self



I'm sorry, was there a question?


----------



## onionkiller

Oscar said:


> I'm sorry, was there a question?



sir ji when you are going to give members permanent account delete facility, and imo you should delete those account which are not active from long time. many members maybe joined another defence forums, they have leave pdf. no offencive in my this post.


----------



## SQ8

onionkiller said:


> sir ji when you are going to give members permanent account facility, and imo you should delete those account which are not active from long time. many members maybe joined another defence forums, they have leave pdf. no offencive in my this post.



I see none. If they have left and the account is redundant, then eventually it will be deleted. We did have statistics for the forum and at maximum there have been 20000 online at a time I think. So your 10000-15000 may a little on the lower side. 
But the delete idea will be proposed.

As far as I am concerned, this is enough for us as a gauge.
http://www.alexa.com/search?q=defence.pk&r=home_home&p=bigtop


----------



## onionkiller

Oscar said:


> I see none. If they have left and the account is redundant, then eventually it will be deleted. We did have statistics for the forum and at maximum there have been 20000 online at a time I think. So your 10000-15000 may a little on the lower side.
> But the delete idea will be proposed.
> 
> As far as I am concerned, this is enough for us as a gauge.
> defence.pk - Information from Alexa Internet



there is no doubt about popularity, but about members count ? well ok gud mwng sir ji. i dnt wanna pink.


----------



## Water Car Engineer

This place is always changing. Weird to have people with 10,000+ posts no longer here, etc.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Aka123

Pboy said:


> Nationality should not matter. People should learn to respect eachother regardless of their nationality, religion, political view etc
> 
> There are several Pakistani posters who need to learn to respect others just like there are several posters with other nationalities who need to learn it.
> 
> Btw, This thread is INTENSE...... Wow.



One thing is good about PDF. It brings out ones real character!!


----------



## MastanKhan

Oscar said:


> What were you upto when the nation that has been destroyed and handed down to us was in that process?
> Student union at KU protesting against the corruption? Againt military rule? Performing R&D for Nuclear program? Studying abroad to return and impart benefits from that knowledge by setting up a business or improving manufacturing?
> What?
> 
> After all, you were part of the very generation you critique that left my generation this mess and then critique us.
> Your advice is well solicited but a personal example would go a long way... Perhaps that is the reason you are increasingly the target of ire and considered a grumpy old man much like someone who claims to be a WWII Vet and talks about Omaha beach but never tells anyone where they were in that fight.
> 
> Or let me put it this way, where did you go wrong in the stages where we all are now that you feel if you were in our position in the same odds and in the same generally irrelevant position we occupy in Pakistani decision making .. we can make a difference(beyond what we can with all our limitation) with a magic formula?



Hi,

The issue is killing of Osama Bin laden in a timely manner and stopping the invasion of a christian army on a muslim nation.

Could you please be a little clearer in what you want to ask me---.

I want to request all colleagues---when you are so pi-ssed off at me that all you can see is blood and red and steam starts to come out of the ears---just step back take a deep breath.

Because you don't like the picture that I have painted---does not mean that there is something wrong with it or that it does not depict the events as I have stated.


----------



## Spring Onion

phewwwwwww seems a star plus saas bahu wrangling is going on.


Anyway webby some senior members who are familiar with almost everyone should suggest you the names for mods through PM(irrespective of whether they have less posts or relatively less time spent here.)


I personally believe that once responsibility is put on even some harsh posters like RAZPAK, they becomes neutral.

Anyway good luck the forum is far far far better than almost 98% of international forums and some most popular international newspapers.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## MilSpec

Although it's none of my business, but this is a defence forum where people from different nationalities discuss and learn about strategic equations primarily in the subcontinent and few other things. There is no credibility in the electronic/print media about a forum of nameless credential less individuals who discuss things. For people to assume the forum would somehow be a tool to shape the image of a nation by sitting behind keyboard is farfetched.... 
@MastanKhan, your intentions sound very noble then why inaction on your personal front, why not make your voice heard in US, open your own radio station or podcast, or if nothing your own website, I am sure you could affor to do so, What actions did you take in your own part to be the part of the change that you desired to see....


----------



## Pinnacle

Mujhay koi mod bna do.. i m very deserving..


----------



## MastanKhan

sandy_3126 said:


> Although it's none of my business, but this is a defence forum where people from different nationalities discuss and learn about strategic equations primarily in the subcontinent and few other things. There is no credibility in the electronic/print media about a forum of nameless credential less individuals who discuss things. For people to assume the forum would somehow be a tool to shape the image of a nation by sitting behind keyboard is farfetched....
> @MastanKhan, your intentions sound very noble then why inaction on your personal front, why not make your voice heard in US, open your own radio station or podcast, or if nothing your own website, I am sure you could affor to do so, What actions did you take in your own part to be the part of the change that you desired to see....



Hi,

Outrageous as it may sound---I still need the protection and backing of peers. The backing of this board gives legitimacy to the voice and provides protection as well.

A lone person can be easily neutralized. There is strength in numbers---and by the way---I don't give a rats ar-se to 'noble intentions'.


----------



## MilSpec

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> Outrageous as it may sound---I still need the protection and backing of peers. The backing of this board gives legitimacy to the voice and provides protection as well.
> 
> A lone person can be easily neutralized. There is strength in numbers---and by the way---I don't give a rats ar-se to 'noble intentions'.



A great man said once "jodi to daak shune keo naa ashe, tobe ekla cholo re"

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## onionkiller

Spring Onion said:


> phewwwwwww seems a star plus saas bahu wrangling is going on.
> 
> 
> Anyway webby some senior members who are familiar with almost everyone should suggest you the names for mods through PM(irrespective of whether they have less posts or relatively less time spent here.)
> 
> 
> I personally believe that once responsibility is put on even some harsh posters like RAZPAK, they becomes neutral.
> 
> Anyway good luck the forum is far far far better than almost 98% of international forums and some most popular international newspapers.



you mean RAZPAK. should be mods ? say clear that ban all indians. he is no 1. hater here toward indians.make Razpak mods than no disscusian bcoz he wil ban every indian who talk with logic. hope u got my point jana jiiii


----------



## MastanKhan

Sandy,

Please explain your comments. Thank you.

I don't live in pakistan---I only visited it twice in the last 30 years for just a few days. Pakistanis have no love lost for me---I don't have any love lost for pakistanis. I hardly know any pakistanis in the u s---. 


It is my motherland that concerns me---it is the integrity of the name of my motherland that is important to me. I was a pakistani on and after 9/11 and will be so because that is my identity by birth---.

If a group of pakistanis on this board cannot back me up---then why should I be stupid enough to fight a war that is not mine. If the paks don't want to learn and see their folly---I can't force it upon them.

Looking at the response or lack of it from pak posters---I don't see any reason to open a web-site or a twitter or anything else---. I am glad that I did not do anything like that.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## onionkiller

MastanKhan said:


> Bregs---peaceful civilian,
> 
> Thank you for your consideration---I resigned TT many years ago.
> 
> In 2006-7-8 when pakistan needed someone to do something for it in the u s media and this board had the capacity to do it if it stood behind someone---the leadership of this board failed pakistan.
> 
> What purpose did Asim aquil had on this board and to be in the position that he was in or he is in---is beyond me---. I have not read more dumb posts by anybody else----.



respectable sir ji. i am reading your comments, but dnt got any result. finaly i decided to talk with you. sir you wanna say that pakistan should help america to find out laden ? and pdf should support this idea ? sorry sir if i make any mistake


----------



## Spring Onion

onionkiller said:


> you mean RAZPAK. should be mods ? say clear that ban all indians. he is no 1. hater here toward indians.make Razpak mods than no disscusian bcoz he wil ban every indian who talk with logic. hope u got my point jana jiiii



I stated it clear that being a MOD carries a lot of responsibilities and as well as reputation and even a harsh poster like RAZPAK will become a neutral person due to the demand of the post/seat.

as far as the ban is concerned Indians coming to forum with multiple ids and get banned every now and then not a new thing.

Modship on PDF is not about curbing opposite point of view neither its about banning people but to clear the shyt and BS rants and bad language.

NOTE: I don't think so except few any indian talks logic here.

Period


----------



## Spring Onion

MastanKhan said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Please explain your comments. Thank you.
> 
> I don't live in pakistan---I only visited it twice in the last 30 years for just a few days. Pakistanis have no love lost for me---I don't have any love lost for pakistanis. I hardly know any pakistanis in the u s---.
> 
> 
> It is my motherland that concerns me---it is the integrity of the name of my motherland that is important to me. I was a pakistani on and after 9/11 and will be so because that is my identity by birth---.
> 
> If a group of pakistanis on this board cannot back me up---then why should I be stupid enough to fight a war that is not mine. If the paks don't want to learn and see their folly---I can't force it upon them.
> 
> Looking at the response or lack of it from pak posters---I don't see any reason to open a web-site or a twitter or anything else---. I am glad that I did not do anything like that.



Sir with due respect , this forum banned me for NO reasons despite the fact that I was one of hardly 5 or 6 people when this forum was formed rather born out of a well established forum, despite the fact that I stood by it through that troubled nascent period and till now. DOES it mean I should start settling scores?


On top of it at National level I was called names and this and that by anti-Pakistan Pakistani paid goons but I had to stand for my country where it needs me simple as that

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Hulk

Oscar said:


> If you can learn to keep yourself calm with idiots(as is humanly possible), you are more than likely to be nominated. And quite likely from my PoV.



I am learning.


----------



## SQ8

MastanKhan said:


> Hi,
> 
> The issue is killing of Osama Bin laden in a timely manner and stopping the invasion of a christian army on a muslim nation.
> 
> Could you please be a little clearer in what you want to ask me---.
> 
> I want to request all colleagues---when you are so pi-ssed off at me that all you can see is blood and red and steam starts to come out of the ears---just step back take a deep breath.
> 
> Because you don't like the picture that I have painted---does not mean that there is something wrong with it or that it does not depict the events as I have stated.



Nobody is pissed off. But yeah,some are really really tired of nothing other than negative critique. The simple question is, what would you have done in our position? With lets say a thankless university on your head, bills at home rising , money reserves going down.. No jobs available in the foreseeable future, intolerance and terrorism on the rise and to top it all of.. as you put it.. everybody out for themselves and viability of a single man activist not looking to good?


----------



## MilSpec

MastanKhan said:


> Sandy,
> 
> Please explain your comments. Thank you.
> 
> I don't live in pakistan---I only visited it twice in the last 30 years for just a few days. Pakistanis have no love lost for me---I don't have any love lost for pakistanis. I hardly know any pakistanis in the u s---.
> 
> 
> It is my motherland that concerns me---it is the integrity of the name of my motherland that is important to me. I was a pakistani on and after 9/11 and will be so because that is my identity by birth---.
> 
> If a group of pakistanis on this board cannot back me up---then why should I be stupid enough to fight a war that is not mine. If the paks don't want to learn and see their folly---I can't force it upon them.
> 
> Looking at the response or lack of it from pak posters---I don't see any reason to open a web-site or a twitter or anything else---. I am glad that I did not do anything like that.



I dont know if this is relevant but did you know what M.K Gandhi did when he was in SA, and saw the horrible ghettos Indians were living in??? He picked up a broom and started sweeping the streets, in a couple of days the entire neighborhood followed him. 
I know most of the people here despise gandhi and wont agree his ideas could ever work, but then there is Anna Hazara who mobilized millions with the same principles. 

the principle i am referring to "power of one". If you did have conviction in your own belief that you could change the image of pakistan, why didn't you start on your own? 

As far as strength in numbers is concerned, why do you feel that nameless individuals under handles will have any credibility in the real media... 

the last post i had quoted two lines written by Rabindranath Tagore "jodi to daak shune keo naa adhe, tobe ekla cholo re", which inspired a generation of satyagrahi's including Mahatma Gandhi and translates to "If no one responds to your call, then keep on striving alone" 

Anyways I dont think it's my place to comment on this topic, I hope that my posts weren't offensive to you and accept my apology if they were. 

thanks....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Jade

Spring Onion said:


> I stated it clear that being a MOD carries a lot of responsibilities and as well as reputation and even a harsh poster like RAZPAK will become a neutral person due to the demand of the post/seat.
> 
> as far as the ban is concerned Indians coming to forum with multiple ids and get banned every now and then not a new thing.
> 
> Modship on PDF is not about curbing opposite point of view neither its about banning people but to clear the shyt and BS rants and bad language.
> 
> NOTE: I don't think so except few any indian talks logic here.
> 
> Period



It would be good to see RAZPAK as a Mod.


----------



## Safriz

Spring Onion said:


> Sir with due respect , this forum banned me for NO reasons despite the fact that I was one of hardly 5 or 6 people when this forum was formed rather born out of a well established forum, despite the fact that I stood by it through that troubled nascent period and till now. DOES it mean I should start settling scores?
> 
> 
> On top of it at National level I was called names and this and that by anti-Pakistan Pakistani paid goons but I had to stand for my country where it needs me simple as that



The trouble is that the forum is now run by undergraduates,teenagers and college boys.
When an undergraduate tries to set the pecking order right by stepping on someone who is a medical doctor and a PHD nuclear doctor with lots to offer,then bad sentiments are set to rise.
But the "Youth gang" also called team PDF takes it as a fair game,because to their insecure minds pecking order is the most important thing, and for that they will play down anybody who makes them feel threatened with his/her real life experience knowledge and "Different than their's" point of view...
Lets not discourage them,after all its all voluntary work and no matter which age group they belong to,they are here working for a cause (whatever that may be).
Mastan Khan, Mr.V(You know who) and many others who had been bullied and pushed way down the food chain,were all victims of "Generation gap" .
Obviously a 19 year old or a 20 year old will be more chatty to their age group (team PDF) and will be more accepted than somebody much older and their frequencies will match among each other,hence understanding each other due to being of same age group than older people like the us and the ones i mentioned.
I am not calling you old as i don't know you.But do consider GENERATION GAP FACTOR,and things will be easier for you to understand.
Regards.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## jaibi

@MastanKhan @Dreamreaper

PS why don't you guys help us too?

I'm a college graduate and would want nothing more than to just be on this forum all day and here my seniors especially professionals and former professionals just tell me about their views.

We've a responsibility to the forum too, don't we?

I've requested sir, @fatman17 to author an article and he has graciously agreed, he's also agreed to be a part of our effort for a military guide, so what generation gap? 

Maybe it's just me but I've found great people here.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Hyperion

I'm enjoying the show between saas, bahu and mohallay waalay.......... 


Regarding the neutralization-via-modship, I totally agree! Look at the devious ways of @WebMaster, how he neutralized the Emperor by sanboxing him within the confines of Naswarville...... 




Spring Onion said:


> phewwwwwww seems a star plus saas bahu wrangling is going on.
> 
> 
> Anyway webby some senior members who are familiar with almost everyone should suggest you the names for mods through PM(irrespective of whether they have less posts or relatively less time spent here.)
> 
> 
> I personally believe that once responsibility is put on even some harsh posters like RAZPAK, they becomes neutral.
> 
> Anyway good luck the forum is far far far better than almost 98% of international forums and some most popular international newspapers.


----------



## untitled

Dreamreaper said:


> ..........
> Mastan Khan, *Mr.V(You know who)*......



Man I miss him


----------



## Safriz

jaibi said:


> @MastanKhan @Dreamreaper
> 
> PS why don't you guys help us too?
> 
> I'm a college graduate and would want nothing more than to just be on this forum all day and here my seniors especially professionals and former professionals just tell me about their views.
> 
> We've a responsibility to the forum too, don't we?
> 
> I've requested sir, @fatman17 to author an article and he has graciously agreed, he's also agreed to be a part of our effort for a military guide, so what generation gap?
> 
> Maybe it's just me but I've found great people here.



you go sir....
you are doing all the right things and i wish you all the best.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pboy

I think this song can relate to some of the _events_ in this thread;

Sangam - Dost Dost Na Raha - Mukesh - YouTube


----------



## EagleEyes

Dreamreaper said:


> The trouble is that the forum is now run by undergraduates,teenagers and college boys.
> When an undergraduate tries to set the pecking order right by stepping on someone who is a medical doctor and a PHD nuclear doctor with lots to offer,then bad sentiments are set to rise.
> But the "Youth gang" also called team PDF takes it as a fair game,because to their insecure minds pecking order is the most important thing, and for that they will play down anybody who makes them feel threatened with his/her real life experience knowledge and "Different than their's" point of view...
> Lets not discourage them,after all its all voluntary work and no matter which age group they belong to,they are here working for a cause (whatever that may be).
> Mastan Khan, Mr.V(You know who) and many others who had been bullied and pushed way down the food chain,were all victims of "Generation gap" .
> Obviously a 19 year old or a 20 year old will be more chatty to their age group (team PDF) and will be more accepted than somebody much older and their frequencies will match among each other,hence understanding each other due to being of same age group than older people like the us and the ones i mentioned.
> I am not calling you old as i don't know you.But do consider GENERATION GAP FACTOR,and things will be easier for you to understand.
> Regards.



The forum is run by professionals and bright minds, with people having years of experience more than the age of the site. People who had to move on and are currently present range from doctors, IT consultants and entrepreneurs. There is a reason why PDF is the top site. Of course the idiot who loves to troll the Turks (cause this is his Pakistani forum) sitting in his shop in UK wouldn't know. You were a good poster and thats why you made it to Jr. TT, but you quickly degraded yourself to the level of a troll, which is why you are now the elite troll and "not posting here anymore". I have noticed some change, which is a good thing. But you need to move on from taking a **** on a platform which made you something..

Mastan Khan is all talk, he wants to do big stuff but doesn't want to do anything. I have yet to see one credible article from him, only things he loves to do is criticize is his own people and forces. Ignoring the reality and challenges we face. If he has ounce of Pakistaniat in him he will assist @jaibi otherwise he is was he is, Rant master.

Reactions: Like Like:
10


----------

